# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Ερασιτεχνες Θελετε RDS & STEREO CODER μονο μ'ενα προγραμ

## tsounakas

Ναι για αλλη μια φορα καποιος εκανε μαγικα πραγματα με τα δακτυλακια του και το μυαλο του......
Να μπενω στο θεμα και να μην γινομε κουραστικος   Χμ Χμ ......Λοιπον με ενα απλο προγραμματακι μεσω μια μιας καρτας ηχου μπορουμε να στειλουμε το σημαμας προς τον πομπο κωδικοποιημενο με RDS & STEREO CODER το σχετικο προγραμμα ειναι το Airomate οπου και κηκλωφορει demo αλλα αμα ψαξετε θα βρειτε το ***** του πολυ ευκολα              (αρκη να εχετε καλα αντι σπαμ μποτ γιατι παρεπιμπτοντος γεμισε το pc με τσονοσελιδες μακρυα απο warez σελιδες και ετσι......)
λοιπον το προγραμματακι ειναι διαθεσιμο σε αυτην την σελιδα     http://www.heinecke.nl/download/airomate.html    οπου και ειναι demo 
Λοιπον πως μπορεις να το δουλεψεις............Λοιπον   Αν λεω Αν εισαι ερασιτεχνης με μεγαλη και βαθια τσεπη ( εχεις δλδ ενα μιξερ και κανα δυο σιντιερες κλπ κλπ)
πρεπει να εχεις δυο pc οπου στο ενα θα ειναι ειναι τα μηξερ και τα σχετικα με τον ηχο (δηλ η εξοδος του απο το μιξερ παει στιν εισοδο της καρτας ειχου του pc σου 
θα περνεις την εξοδο σε ενα αλλο 2 pc οπου θα τρεχει το προγραμμα μονο (το pc που θα τρεχει το προγραμμα για RDS & STEREO CODER δεν θελει απετισεις ενα p3 800 μια χαρα θα ειναι και)εξοδος του 1 pc θα μπαινει στην εισοδο του 2 και η εξοδος της καρτα του 2 κατευθειαν στον πομπο------------> και βγενεις πλεων με RDS & STEREO CODER..................


    μιξερ ------->PC1---------------->PC2---------------->Πομπος

*στο site  του προγραμματος λεει και πιες καρτες ηχου ειναι οκ για να σου βγαλουν RDS & STEREO CODER  --------------->>>>>>>αντε και καλλε εκπομπες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Περιμενω εντυποσεις με το σχετικο θεμα.........................  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## amiga

Το έχω δοκιμάσει εδώ και κανα χρόνο και ήταν χάλια..... στο στέρεο πλά άναβε το λαμπάκι και ο διαχωρισμός ήταν άστα να πάνε και το RDS για να βγεί έπρεπε να έχω στο τέρμα το AF LEVEL  απο το exciter (πού ήταν και της DB elettronica) και όταν πέρναγε το RDS είχε ένα σφύριγμα.... άσε που και με το crack παρ ότι όλα παίζανε κάθε 3 λεπτά έγραφε στο RDS "AIROMATE DEMO"!

----------


## ok1gr

Αυτήν την έκδοση είχες δοκιμάσει?
Μπας και βγήκε καμιά καινούργια καλύτερη????

----------


## mits

Το δοκίμασα κι εγώ πριν κανά μήνα, αλλά επειδή η κάρτα μου δεν ήταν στις υποστηριζόμενες άναβε απλά το λαμπάκι του στέρεο, αλλά δεν έκανε διαχωρισμό και το RDS απλά δε δούλευε και το παράτησα..

----------


## tsounakas

Εχει βγει τωρα 1,2 και μου παιζει αψογα και το ****** υπαρχει και παιζω και στερεο αλλα και RDS βασικα ενα προγραμμα ειναι σχεδον τσαμπα εκτος και αν δωσεις 15ε και σου παιζει μια χαρα  ή αν βρεις το ***** του... θα το βαλω αμα ειναι να μην σας τρεχω να ψαχνετε........
ΑΑ το σημα πρεπει να παει κατευθιαν στον πομπο.....γιατι αλλιο δεν παιζει σωστα....το εχω παθει γιαυτο στο λεω......

----------


## gsmaster

Ήρεμα με τα σφυριά και τα σπασίματα.... διακριτικά, και μέσω πμ...

----------


## steliosm

Για οσους ενδιαφερονται, μπορουν να ριξουν μια ματια και εδω:

http://www.pira.cz/rds/

&

http://renaud.cerrato.free.fr/

----------


## tsounakas

UP
 version1,3 + το μπαζο   :Wink:  
 πμ οσοι το θελουν

----------


## tsounakas

Up 
Brb με το προγραμμα....θα το λαβετε οταν το εχω   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## tsounakas

UP 
version1,3 + το μπαζο 
Διακοπες ...........Ερχομαι παρασκευη

----------


## tsounakas

Up τωρα ειναι οκ οποιος ενδιαφερεται ακομη δεν εχει παρα να μου στηλει πμ










tsounakas.............

----------


## tsounakas

Για τυχον αποριες εδω.....------------->>>>>>http://forum.heinecke.nl/index.php<<<<<<<<-------------------

----------


## tsounakas

Up new patend!!!!!!!!
Jazler + 2 sound cards και εισαι οκ.....!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lynx

UP UP and awayyyyyyyyyyyyy   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## billos1989

υπαρχει το jazler σπασμενο??

----------


## kostas30

βεβαιως

----------


## kostas30

ολα καλα αλλα  καρτα ηχου που θα βρουμε ?

----------


## billos1989

κωστα ειναι μεγαλο για να το στειλεις εδω melody_radio985@yahoo.gr ??

----------


## radiodj105

Παιδιά το RDS λειτουργεί στους 57 KHz. Επίσης το MPX Stereo, φτάνει μέχρι τους 53ΚΗz (αν θυμάμαι καλά).
Πόσες κάρτες ήχου μπορούν να αποδώσουν τόσο ψηλά; Οι συνηθισμένες κάρτες ήχου λένε για όριο λειτουργίας 20Hz-20KHz.
Κατά πόσο λοιπόν μια κάρτα ήχου μπορεί να αποδώσει στη διπλάσια συχνότητα;

Και επειδή κατά καιρούς έχω διαβάσει διάφορα...
Γιατί λοιπόν εδώ μέσα κάποιοι παραμυθιάζουν τους επισκέπτες (ή τα μέλη του φόρουμ) λέγοντας βλακείες; 
Όπως ξέρουμε όλοι... το φόρουμ έχει την έννοια του πειραματισμού. 
'Αλλο όμως ο πειραματισμός και άλλο η γυφτειά.

Η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι πως ούτε ο Μπλάκμαν δεν θα ήθελε να παίζει με τέτοια γεννήτρια και RDS encoder. Πιστεύω πως ακόμα και ο Μπλακμαν που ενδιαφέρεται μόνο να τα "πάρει" από τα 0-90 (901 πλέον) και τα 4ψήφια, προσέχει λίγο τον ήχο του να μην έχει σφυρίματα και χιόνια.

Δεν έχω κάτι με το φίλο που πρωτοέγραψε το ποστ. Πραγματικά. Απλά τη γνώμη μου λέω.

----------


## billos1989

ενταξει,δεν νομιζω καποιος να ειχε την απαιτηση να βγαλει καλο rds μονο με ενα software της πλακας.εγω παντως απο πειραματα μολις το εβαλα στους 19ΚΗZ εβγαλε rds και τα μνμ κανονικα αλλα καλυπτε μονο μια αποσταση 700-1000μ απο την κεραια.και μιλαμε για μηχανημα 100βαττ 2 διπολα που ξεσκιζει.ασε που πολλες φορες τα μπερδευε τα γραμματα και εγραφε οτι ηθελε.π.χ MELDIO RALODY και κατι τετοιοα κουφα αντι για MELODY RADIO που εβαζα εγω!!!!!!!οσο για το stereo coder για τον καδο ανακυκλωσης κανει μονο  :Laughing:  ,που και εκει χωρο πιανει.το μονο που κανει ειναι να βγαζει φυσιμα και τιποτα παραπανω,ουτε διαχωρισμος ουτε τιποτα.ισως να φταιει και η καρτα ηχου μου,αν και ειναι μια αρκετα καλη(μοντελο δεν θυμαμαι) της creative.

----------


## tsounakas

> UP UP and awayyyyyyyyyyyyy



diladi?

----------


## tsounakas

> Παιδιά το RDS λειτουργεί στους 57 KHz. Επίσης το MPX Stereo, φτάνει μέχρι τους 53ΚΗz (αν θυμάμαι καλά).
> Πόσες κάρτες ήχου μπορούν να αποδώσουν τόσο ψηλά; Οι συνηθισμένες κάρτες ήχου λένε για όριο λειτουργίας 20Hz-20KHz.
> Κατά πόσο λοιπόν μια κάρτα ήχου μπορεί να αποδώσει στη διπλάσια συχνότητα;
> 
> Και επειδή κατά καιρούς έχω διαβάσει διάφορα...
> Γιατί λοιπόν εδώ μέσα κάποιοι παραμυθιάζουν τους επισκέπτες (ή τα μέλη του φόρουμ) λέγοντας βλακείες; 
> Όπως ξέρουμε όλοι... το φόρουμ έχει την έννοια του πειραματισμού. 
> 'Αλλο όμως ο πειραματισμός και άλλο η γυφτειά.
> 
> ...



Εμενα η γνωμη μου ξερεις πια ειναι σκας φργκα περνεις μια καλα καλα καλι καρτα ηχου και εχεις αποτελεσμα μετο να περιμενεις απο μια onboard καρτα η μια που κανει 40-50e ξεχνατο απλα υπαρχουν μερικες καρτες της πλακας που δουλευουν αψογα φιλε μου 
Και κατα δευτερον δεν παραμυθιασα κανενα που λες ουτε λεω βλακιες.....Στο κατο κατο δεν υποχρεωνετε κανεις να το κανει.......
Και σε οποιον αρεσει ψαχνετε.......
Τα δικα μου αποτελεσματα βλεπω και λεω......

----------


## tsounakas

> ενταξει,δεν νομιζω καποιος να ειχε την απαιτηση να βγαλει καλο rds μονο με ενα software της πλακας.εγω παντως απο πειραματα μολις το εβαλα στους 19ΚΗZ εβγαλε rds και τα μνμ κανονικα αλλα καλυπτε μονο μια αποσταση 700-1000μ απο την κεραια.και μιλαμε για μηχανημα 100βαττ 2 διπολα που ξεσκιζει.ασε που πολλες φορες τα μπερδευε τα γραμματα και εγραφε οτι ηθελε.π.χ MELDIO RALODY και κατι τετοιοα κουφα αντι για MELODY RADIO που εβαζα εγω!!!!!!!οσο για το stereo coder για τον καδο ανακυκλωσης κανει μονο  ,που και εκει χωρο πιανει.το μονο που κανει ειναι να βγαζει φυσιμα και τιποτα παραπανω,ουτε διαχωρισμος ουτε τιποτα.ισως να φταιει και η καρτα ηχου μου,αν και ειναι μια αρκετα καλη(μοντελο δεν θυμαμαι) της creative.



Αν δεν ειναι απο αυτες που λεει στο φορουμ το προγραμματος τοτε φιλε μου δεν κανει....
Ειναι 192Khz???

----------


## tsounakas

The following soundcards are tested and works: 
Terratec Aureon 5.1 Sky (Not the Aureon 5.1 Fun, PCI or USB!!!) (VIA Envy24HT chip) 
Terratec Aureon 7.1 Space (+/- €85,-) (VIA Envy24HT chip) 
Audiotrak Prodigy 7.1 (+/- €149,-) (VIA Envy24HT chip) 
M-Audio Revolution 5.1 (+/- €70,-) (VIA Envy24HT chip) 
M-Audio Revolution 7.1 (+/- €95,-) (Seen for €49,-) (VIA Envy24HT chip) 
M-Audio Audiophile 192 (+/- €150,-) 
RME HDSP9632 (+/- €439,-) 
E-MU 0404 (+/- €99,-) 
E-MU 1212m (+/- 199,-) 
Hercules Fortissimo 4 (+/- €48,-) (VIA Envy24HT chip) 
ESI Maya44 (+/- €99,-) 
ESI Juli@ (+/- € 149,-) 
C-Media CMI9880L Onboard Audio Codec (sometimes the output isn't filtered) 

The following soundcards are not tested but are probably working: 
intern 
Chaintech AV-710 (+/- €30,-) (VIA Envy24HT-S chip) 
Terratec Aureon 7.1 Universe (+/- €160,-) (VIA Envy24HT chip) 
Terratec Phase 28 (+/- €159,-) 
Realtek ALC880 Onboard HD codec. Also the ALC860 
extern 
Terratec Aureon 7.1 FireWire (+/- €199,-) 

Very bad working soundcards: 
Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS (+/- €65,-) 
Soundblaster Live as input device 

Not working soundcards: 
Every soundcard that doesn't support 192 kHz. sampling rate won't work. 
Soundblaster Live 
Soundblaster Live 24 bit 
Soundblaster Audigy 1
Οσες εχουν αυτο VIA Envy24HT chip ΕΙΝΑΙ 192 Khz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Terratec Aureon 7.1 Space (+/- €85,-) (VIA Envy24HT chip) Δοκιμες με αυτην που εχω!!!!!!!!
Aureon 7.1 Space 
With the Aureon 7.1 Space, a new class of sound system has come into being that will turn your computer into a profes-sional 3D sound studio for games, DVD and music. With 8 (7.1) channels, 24 Bit/96 kHz for recording and 24 Bit/192 kHz * for playback, an exemplary frequency response and a signal-to-noise ratio of better than –100 db, this sound card provides a first-class sound quality by which others can only gauge themselves.
(http://sounden.terratec.net/modules....d=149&menu=215)

----------


## kostas30

εγω σε δοκιμη που εκανα με μη συμβατη καρτα  το rds  δεν επαιζε  το stereo δουλεψε  αλλα με κακο διαχωρισμο  χωρις σπασιματα και φυσιματα  με 10 βαττ περασε πολυ καλα 7 χλμ. τωρα περιμενω να μου στειλουν την Hercules Fortissimo 4  για να δουμε. υποψην το ολο συστημα θελει αρκετες  ρυθμισεις για να γινει δουλεια. εγω  πιστευω οτι θα δουλεψει  για να κανουμε την πλακα μας ρε αδερφε στο κατω κατω τσαμπα  ειναι.  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## radiodj105

Πράγματι αν η κάρτα φτάνει τους 192KHz (σαν κλείδωμα) αυτό είναι πολύ καλό. 'Ομως ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! 'Αλλη η συχνότητα που κλειδώνει και άλλο το εύρος συχνοτήτων που μπορεί να αποδώσει. Τι εννοώ; Πως ακόμα και μια κάρτα που η συχνότητα δειγματοληψίας περνάει τους 96KHz (όπου δουλεύουν τα DAT), και φτάνει στους 192KHz, δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να αποδώσει πάνω από το εύρος της ακουστικής συχνότητας (δηλαδή τους 20KHz). 
'Οχι ότι ακούει κανείς τους 20KHz, απλά είναι η συχνότητα αναφοράς των περισσότερων συσκευών που απευθύνονται σε ανθρώπους* (και όχι σε νυχτερίδες)*.

Εμένα μια κάρτα ήχου αναλογική της M-Audio που είχα αγοράσει περίπου 500 ευρώ, λειτουργούσε πολύ σωστά στις ακουστικές συχνότητες, αλλά πάνω από τους 20KHz την έπαιρνε η κάτω βόλτα!

----------


## tsounakas

με της καρτες που ειπα δοθλευει αψωγα.....

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Συνάδελφοι,

εγώ με τη σειρά μου θεωρώ καταρχήν την ιδέα υποστήριξης του RDS και Stereo με συμβατικό εξοπλισμό PC (έστω με κάποιους περιορισμούς όσον αφορά την επιλογή της κάρτας ήχου) πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα!!!

Αξίζει καταρχήν για κάποιον να το δοκιμάσει, ακόμα και να αγοράσει κάποια από τις συμβατές κάρτες για να το υποστηρίξει σωστά. Δεν συμφωνώ ότι είναι τεχνικά κατώτερο από μία original πλακέττα RDS και άρα 'της πλάκας' λύση, όπως κάποιος το έθεσε, καθότι η απόκριση συχνοτήτων μέσα από τις κάρτες ήχου είναι απ'ευθείας συνάρτηση της ποιότητας τους και της δυνατότητας που έχουν να τις αναπαράγουν σωστά (όχι λοιπόν θέμα του προγράμματος). Εάν η απόκριση είναι εφάμιλλη μίας πλακέττας RDS το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο. Το λογισμικό έχει απλά το ρόλο του ρυθμιστή και δεν δεν έχει επομένως να κάνει με την ποιότητα!!!. Επιπλέον εξελίσσεται σε λειτουργίες, ευκολία χρήστη και η ιδέα σίγουρα επιβραβεύεται. Ας μην τρέξουμε λοιπόν να λιθοβολήσουμε πριν βγάλουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα με χρήση κάποιας συμβατής κάρτας ήχου. Αν κάποιος το έχει δοκιμάσει με μία τέτοια ας δώσει όλες τις λεπτομέρειες.

Σίγουρα είναι κάτι που αξίζει αν μη τί άλλο να το δοκιμάσει κανείς αφού και οι απαιτήσεις σε εξοπλισμό είναι ελάχιστες και υπάρχει το demo...

Φιλικά,

Γιώργος

----------


## tsounakas

> Συνάδελφοι,
> 
> εγώ με τη σειρά μου θεωρώ καταρχήν την ιδέα υποστήριξης του RDS και Stereo με συμβατικό εξοπλισμό PC (έστω με κάποιους περιορισμούς όσον αφορά την επιλογή της κάρτας ήχου) πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα!!!
> 
> Αξίζει καταρχήν για κάποιον να το δοκιμάσει, ακόμα και να αγοράσει κάποια από τις συμβατές κάρτες για να το υποστηρίξει σωστά. Δεν συμφωνώ ότι είναι τεχνικά κατώτερο από μία original πλακέττα RDS και άρα 'της πλάκας' λύση, όπως κάποιος το έθεσε, καθότι η απόκριση συχνοτήτων μέσα από τις κάρτες ήχου είναι απ'ευθείας συνάρτηση της ποιότητας τους και της δυνατότητας που έχουν να τις αναπαράγουν σωστά (όχι λοιπόν θέμα του προγράμματος). Εάν η απόκριση είναι εφάμιλλη μίας πλακέττας RDS το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο. Το λογισμικό έχει απλά το ρόλο του ρυθμιστή και δεν δεν έχει επομένως να κάνει με την ποιότητα!!!. Επιπλέον εξελίσσεται σε λειτουργίες, ευκολία χρήστη και η ιδέα σίγουρα επιβραβεύεται. Ας μην τρέξουμε λοιπόν να λιθοβολήσουμε πριν βγάλουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα με χρήση κάποιας συμβατής κάρτας ήχου. Αν κάποιος το έχει δοκιμάσει με μία τέτοια ας δώσει όλες τις λεπτομέρειες.
> 
> Σίγουρα είναι κάτι που αξίζει αν μη τί άλλο να το δοκιμάσει κανείς αφού και οι απαιτήσεις σε εξοπλισμό είναι ελάχιστες και υπάρχει το demo...
> 
> Φιλικά,
> ...







Καλα τα λες......
Βασικα με το Jazler κανεις καλη δουλεια....Γιατι λεω...Γιατι το Τζαζλερ εχει την δυνατοτητα να δουλευει 2 καρτες ηχου ταυτοχρονα...Δηλ την μια σαν εξωδο και την αλλα σαν μονιτορ....
Πλακα πλακα με μια καλρτα ηχου απο αυτες που αναφερω και το προγραμμα αυτο κανεις θαυμματα
Και με λιγα λευτα ...Τιν ωρα που αλλοι εχουν δωσει τα μαλλιοκεφαλα τους...................................!


Φιλικα παντα!




Βασιλης............

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Βασίλη, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά τη διάταξη με τις 2 κάρτες ήχου, στην περίπτωση που αυτές είναι τοποθετημένες σε διαφορετικά PC την έξοδο της διαμόρφωσης της 1ης κάρτας (audio/line out), όπου παίζεις π.χ. MP3, την οδηγείς στην είσοδο (line in) της 2ης κάρτας, που θα πρέπει να έχει τις αυξημένες απαιτήσεις του Airomate και την έξοδο της 2ης τελικά στην είσοδο διαμόρφωσης του πομπού. 

- Μπορείς να επιβεβαιώσεις? 

- Απορία: Από που κάνεις monitor (to speakers) στην 1η κάρτα, όπως δείχνει το διάγραμμα, αφού την έξοδό της την οδηγείς στην είσοδο της 2ης κάρτας?

Πιθανό σενάριο στη δικιά μου περίπτωση: Χρησιμοποιώ το παλιό PC για MP3 player και το νέο (εξοπλισμένο με μία ReaTek on board) για το Airomate. Αν ανταποκριθεί η RealTek κάρτα, έχει καλώς, αν όχι θα προμηθευτώ μία κάρτα από τις προτεινόμενες και θα την τοποθετήσω στο ίδιο PC με την RealTek, ώστε τελικά να χρησιμοποιώ ένα μονάχα PC για το εγχείρημα σε συνδιασμό με το πρόγραμμα υποστήριξης των δύο καρτών.

- Γνωρίζεις κάποια από τις προτεινόμενες κάρτες ήχου να είναι διαθέσιμη στην Ελληνική αγορά? 

Ευχαριστώ και τα... λέμε!!!
Γιώργος

----------


## radiodj105

> - Γνωρίζεις κάποια από τις προτεινόμενες κάρτες ήχου να είναι διαθέσιμη στην Ελληνική αγορά? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και τα... λέμε!!!
> Γιώργος



Αν μένεις στην Αθήνα, μπορώ να σου δανείσω μια USB Maya44 που είναι από τις προτεινόμενες (και την πουλάει ο Νάκας).
Η δική μου Maya44 είναι PCI και δεν θέλω να την ξηλώσω από τον υπολογιστή μου.

----------


## kostas30

http://www.dotshop.gr/shop/product_i...oducts_id=7205

----------


## tsounakas

Hercules Fortissimo 4 (+/- €48,-) (VIA Envy24HT chip) 
Μπορεις να την βρεις και στου Νακα....
Παιδια δεν εχω DSL  χαλασε το router μου....
Υπομονη ερχομαι με πληρη οδηγο εγκαταστασης του προγραμματος








Βασιλης........................

----------


## mits

Από εξωτερικό σύνολο 53€ με μεταφορικά:
http://www.pixmania.com/gr/gr/60362/...tml?srcid=1354

----------


## tsounakas

πολυ καλη τιμη Αξιζει.......

----------


## kostas30

λοιπον δουλευει μια χαρα με την fortisimo 4 αλλα το προγραμμα δεν ειναι σωστα σπασμενο  μετα απο μιση ωρα λειτουργειας   τρωει  ητα.

----------


## amiga

άσε που στο RDS κάθε 10 PS στέλνει "AIROMATE" "DEMO"!!!
πάντος για στρερεο και μόνο έχει και άλλο προγραμματάκι που είναι free!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Συνάδελφοι,

βρήκα στο Web σπ...ρι για το Airomate v1.2 αλλά όχι για το τελευταίο v1.3.

Έχει κανένας το πρόγραμμα σε v1.2, όπου πιθανά το σπ...ρι λειτουργεί σωστά?

Τελικά υπάρχει σπ...νο το v1.3 που να λειτουργεί σωστά?

Ο συνάδελφος που ξεκίνησε το θέμα και μας έβαλε στην... πρίζα μπορεί να αποφανθεί και να το στείλει στους ενδιαφερόμενους?

Εγώ πάντως δεν δοκιμάζω τίποτε πριν βεβαιωθώ ότι το πρόγραμμα λειτουργεί σωστά και πραγματικά λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ να συνεισφέρω περισσότερο σε πειραματισμούς κλπ., αλλά αντιμετωπίζω σοβαρό πρόβλημα χρόνου. Πάντως βρήκα το θέμα ενδιαφέρον (εφόσον ισχύουν τα λεγόμενα και όχι το ...'too good to be true'!!!) αλλά τελικά κάπου έχω μπερδευτεί(!).

Βεβαίως να ευχαριστήσω εκ των προτέρων...

Και να υπενθυμίσω ότι όλη η πληροφορία αυτή αποσκοπεί σε προσωπική και καθαρά εκπαιδευτική χρήση και όχι σε επαγγελματική, κερδοσκοπική, αθέμιτη ή άλλη χρήση.

Χαιρετώ
Γιώργος

----------


## kostas30

to προγραμμα  δουλευει αψογα για ενα μισαωρο ουτε σπασιματα και αρκετα καλος διαχωρισμος στο στερεο και to rds παιζει παρα πολυ καλα   το θεμα ειναι οτι το c...k den einai σωστο και δημιουργει προβληματα στο προγραμμα   :Crying or Very sad:   θα μου πεις τωρα ρε μεγαλε αφου σου αρεσει γιατι δεν το αγοραζεις εδωσες 62 ευρο για την καρτα και κολας στα 15 που κανει ?  :Embarassed:    το θεμα ειναι οτι πριν αρκετο καιρο ειχα το 1.2  και το εστειλα  διοτι δεν επαιζε με την παλια καρτα ηχου  :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Head:   :Head:  παντως το σκεφτομαι να το αγορασω  :Think:   :Think:   αλλα το θεωρω  :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:  τι να πω???  :Angel:   :Angel:

----------


## radiodj105

Φίλε, εφόσον δουλεύει μια χαρά, αγόρασέ το.
Δεν το παίζω νομοταγής (γιατί δεν είμαι).
Αν όμως ένα πρόγραμμα αξίζει τον κόπο και το κόστος είναι τόσο χαμηλό, αξίζει να τους στηρίξεις ώστε να μην παρατήσουν το πρόγραμμα και την αναβάθμιση του.

Δεν σου κρύβω ότι στο παρελθόν και εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πειρατικά προγράμματα, όμως εφόσον το κόστος ΔΕΝ είναι απαγορευτικό, το αγοράζω ορίτζιναλ για να έχω και την υποστήριξη που θέλω.

----------


## tsounakas

pfffffffffff
Οντος τρωει ηττα.....BrB με καλυτερο κρ.........just googliseto.............

----------


## erasor

Αξίζει να πληρώσω τα 40€ που κανει η Hercules +15 τα μεταφορικα για να εχω τουλάχιστο Fm stereo      ή    
να πληρώσω 65€ και να πάρω μια γεννήτρια με διαχωρισμό >44dB 

Ποια η γνώμη σας
οσοι απο εσας εχετε δουλέψει το πρόγραμμα κάνει σωστά δουλειά ή απλα ανάβει το stereo στο ραδιόφωνο;;;

----------


## kostas30

το airomate παιζει αψογα σε ολα του

----------


## amiga

αν "κόψεις το left",  στον αέρα στο left ακούς τον ήχο λίγο; καθόλου; με τσακ τσακ;

----------


## kostas30

εγω εκανα την ρυθμιση με γενητρια στο 1 κηζ   και το εφερα να ακουγετε ελαχιστα  στο αντιθετο καναλι.

βασικα εγω το εχω για το rds την στερεογενητρια   την δουλευω σπανια  εξαρταται τα κεφια.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> το airomate παιζει αψογα σε ολα του



Παιδιά ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα ελάχιστα που απαιτούνται σε μνήμη και υπολογιστική ισχύ, για την λειτουργία του προγράμματος διότι μου χάρισε ένα φιλαράκι pentium II ΙΒΜ με 128MB μνήμης που την επέκτεινα στα 192Mb και windows 98 που σκέφτομαι να περάσω τα  XΡ professional, για λιγότερα κολλήματα. 

Αλήθεια Κώστα σε τι μηχάνημα το δούλεψες, με τι λειτουργικό σύστημα; Σήκωνε ύστερα ένα Winamp ή ζορίζονταν.

Thnx!

----------


## kostas30

Minimum system requirements
Processor: 600MHz
Soundcard: A soundcard with at least a samplerate of 192 kHz. 
Operating system: Windows XP with Service Pack 1 or higher

εγω εχω ενα pc μονο για το airomate   athlon xp 2.6 ghz & 512 μνημη.   με το winamp δεν το εχω δουλεψει διοτι του δινω εισοδο απο κονσολα  μουσικη παιζει αλλο pc το οποιο παει στην κονσολα.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα

----------


## nikos-b

οτι οπιος εχει καπια απο αυτες τισ καρτες οκ ασ δωσει 16 ευρω να αγορασι το προγραμμα ..αλλιος μη το κανη το προγραμμα ειναι πατατα ..εδωσα 69 + 16 το προγραμμα αδικα αν θελετε και εσυς να παθετε το ιδιο καντε το ...το στερεο που εχει δεν μπορι με τηποτα να αδικαταστισι την στερεο γενιτρια που εχω και κοστιζι 500 ευρω 1) αυτο και 2 ) το προγραμμα περνι μονο 7 γραμματα ..το ραδιο τεχτ δεν δουλεβι καν ..η μαλον δουλεβι για τα ματια στον αερα δεν βγενι τιποτα..μοτο το ..βασικο που εχει και αυτο οποσ προανεφερα μεχρι 8 γραμματα ..και για να περασι απο λεξι σε λεξι περνανε 10 " αν το βαλις να κανι πιο λιγο μπερδεβι ..πιδαη τις λεξεις..το ενσοματοσα και το cronos που λει να περνι παραπανο γραμματα αλλα παλι τιποτα ..αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου αν θελετε με ακουτε αν δεν θελετε εχει καλος ..εχω ακουση οτι η ετερια αλκομ πουλαι ενα rds φτινο με πλικτολογιο μαζι αλλα δεν τους πολιεμπιστεβομε αυτους γιατι ειχα παρι ενα πομπο ποθ εκτος απο την συχνοτιτα που του ΄.πα δεν εβγενε ουτε μισο μεγακικλο πιο περα το μιχανιμα ..αν εχει παρι κανις απο αυτους, τιποτα και δουλεψε,  εχει καλος..

----------


## amiga

Το RDS της ALCOM είναι αντιγραφή απο ένα που κυκλοφορέι στο internet και για να το φτιάξεις κοστίζει 60-70ευρώ και αυτοί το πουλάνε 250. Δεν θα τους εμπιστευόμουν όμως με τίποτα. καλύτερα να το φτιάξετε μόνοι σας!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Νίκο,

έτσι όμως δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη, ειδικά κάποιοι από εμάς που δεν μπορούμε να διαθέσουμε χρόνο για πειράματα και έτσι περιμένουμε κάποιες γνώμες από τους υπολοίπους που έχουν την ευχαίρεια να πειραματιστούν:

Συγκεκριμένα και πριν γενικεύσουμε:

1.  Τί κάρτα ήχου χρησιμοίησες και σε τί PC? Υπάρχει λίστα συμβατότητας στο site της Airomate και δεν θυμάμαι για min requirements στο PC.

2. Έχεις επικοινωνήσει με το mail του site να ζητήσεις να αποζημιωθείς (συμβολική κίνηση όχι για το χαμηλό τίμημα του προγράμματος αλλά του χρόνου που έχασες ασχολούμενος)?

3. Τί απαντά το site στις παρατηρήσεις σου? Το demo σου δούλεψε καλά ή θεωρείς ότι δεν είναι ενδεικτικό του αν τελικά δουλεύει η πληρωμένη έκδοση?

4. Το cronos τί ακριβώς είναι?

5. Έχεις διαθέσει το πρόγραμμα σε κανένα ασχολούμενο φίλο σου να καρατσεκαριστεί το΄'φτωχο' αποτέλεσμα, πριν... πετροβολήσουμε. Επαναλαμβάνω: ο προμηθευτής τί λέει σχετικά? Δείνει ίσως και κάποια snapshots ότι δουλεύει full display στις προτεινόμενες κάρτες ήχου?

Να παρατηρήσω μόνο ότι δεν είναι θέμα ποιός πιστεύει ποιόν, αλλά με την κατάλληλη αλληλογραφία και πειραματισμό να εξαχθούν κάποια ασφαλή συμπεράσματα, πριν τρέξουμε να πετροβολήσουμε (!). Σε ότι αφορά το πείραμα κρατάω μόνο την ιδέα να μπορεί να δουλέψει έτσι δηλ. RDS μέσω ΗΥ και επιφυλάσσομαι για τ αποτέλεσμα (δηλ. αν θα μπορεί να βελτιωθεί σε νεώτερες εκδόσεις) ή έχει εξαντλήσει όλες τις πιθανότητες για ένα καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα. Είδομεν...

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## nikos-b

κιτα η καρτα υχου που ειχα ηταν η blaster live που ειχε 500 φορεσ περισοτερα πραγματα απο αυτην την (φτωχη καρτα ) που γεια μενα πιρα ,συγκεκριμενα πιρα την hercules fortissimo 4 / 7.1 που λεει στο site οτι ειναι σθμβατη..οχι βεβεα γιοργο για 16 ευρω δεν χαλιεμε ..χαλιμεμε που εχασα χρονο και βεβεα τα 69 + τα τηλεφωνα + μεταφορικα για να την παραγιλο..και να πω και κατη ακομα  βεβεα (που αυτο το ξερα απο την αρχι ) για να δουλεπσι το rds πρεπει να εχεις ανιχτο συνεχια το pc ..που δεν σιγρινετε με καπιa πλακετα rds που τις στελνις μια φορα δεδομενα μεσο ps και υσιχαζις..ασφαλος αν το σκεφτουμε οικονομικα η καταναλοση τις πλακετα κοστιζι πολι πιο λυγο..δεν ξερω σκεφτομε να αγορασο την πλακετα που εχει ο γιαννης ο κονταρινης που κοστιζι 140 σκετι πλακετα 165 με τι σασι τις και + 75 ενα τροφοδοτικο 1 A  15 volt αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι φοβαμε παλι μυποσ δεν βγαλο ακρη με αυτο ..παδος και ενα αλλο φιλαρακι απο τα μερη μου το αγορασε το προγραμμα οποσ εγω και εχει και αυτος συμβατη καρτα υχου οποσ λεει το site ,,εφαγε πατατα ..και τα βαζει και μαζη μου επιδι τον παρεσιρα στο να αγορασι το προγραμμα και μια καρτα υχου που την πιρε και πιο ακριβι οχι την fortisimo μια πιο ακρβι που οπος προανεφερα το site γραφι οτι ειναι σθμβατι..και επισις τη να στιλο γιοργο; αφου δεν χερω καθολου αγγλικα ..ο φιλος ομος που χερι δεν εβγαλε και αυτοσ ακρη με το προγραμμα.. το cronos τορα ..λεει στο site  οτι ενσοματονετε με το airomate και μπορις να βαλεις περισοτερους χαραχτιρες ..και παλι τιποτα δεν εγινε ...δεν τους περνι..τορα αν καπιος πιο εξιπνος τα καταφερε  δεν ξερω εμεις παδος 3 ατομα και ο ενας εχει λοοθερ στα αγγλικα και ειναι γνωστις για υχουσ κλπ δεν βγαλαμε ακρη..εχω οπος ειπα την πρηρομενι εκδοσι.ξεχασα να πω οτι ο κοταρινης ειναι ο free baits καπος ετσι ..γραφι το σιτε του ποθ οσι ασχολοθδε με vhf uhf hf τον χερουν ..αν και αυτος το πουλαι αρκετα τσθμποιμενο το μιχανιμα ,,που το εχω δει κι ολας και ειναι σαν ενα πακετο τσιγαρα ..τσιμπιμενο ειναι ωεωε και το τροφοδοτικο που εχει ..αλλα αν ειναι να τα δοσο και να υσιχασο θα τα εδινα τα χρηματα ..βεβεα υπαρχουν και τα εγκιημενα που κοστιζουν 2 μινιατικα δικα μου 650 x 2 ..

----------


## kostas30

εμενα μου παιζει αψογα  το airomate  ουτε μπερδευει ουτε πηδαει γραμματα και η στερεογενητρια παρα πολυ καλη.  τωρα θελει αρκετες ρυθμισεις  και ο πομπος να εχει οποσδηποτε προεμφαση στην εισοδο του. ριχτε κ ματια εδω http://forum.heinecke.nl/

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Νίκο,

καταρχήν να σε συμβουλεύσω (αν μου επιτρέπεις βέβαια καθότι μαγαλύτερης ηλικίας και ίσως με μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία σε projects) να μην βλέπεις το θέμα τόσο αγχωτικά. Εσένα το πρόβλημά σου δεν είναι φαντάζομαι να ανοίξεις σταθμό αύριο μη σου κλεψουν τη συχνότητα και άρα τα έξοδα από τις διαφημίσεις και δεν έχουν... γάλα να πιούν τα παιδιά σου (!). Το ερασιτεχνικό hobby θέλει ρέγουλα ώστε να απολαύσεις ορισμένα πράγματα και να αποκτήσεις νέες εμπειρίες και κυρίως γνώσεις. 

Η ιστορία με το Airomate δεν είναι τόσο (τουλάχιστον στη δική μου περίπτωση) να εκπέμψω το τέλειο RDS αλλά περισσότερο η ιδέα να μπορεί να γίνει κάπως έτσι (μέσω λογισμικού και PC), που σιγά-σιγά βελτιώνεται χειριστικά και σε απόδοση-bugs. Θυμάμαι την πιλάλα μας κάπου το 80 να ανάψουμε το ledάκι stereo με μία γεννήτρια 19Khz και το 555, Αλλά τότε μας ακούγανε κάποιοι και κάποιες που διέθεταν στερεοφωνικό δέκτη...

Σε συμβουλεύω μην βιαστείς να το πετροβολήσεις, διάβαζε τα forum και κοίταξε τις ρυθμίσεις σε επίπεδο κάρτας ήχου, προγράμματος και διαμόρφωσης του πομπού. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν τις έχει εξαντλήσει. Και μην φανταστείς ότι υπερασπίζομαι το πρόγραμμα, απλά δεν μπορώ να αγνοήσω πέρα από τον κατασκευαστή που μπορεί να λέει ότι γουστάρει κάποιους συναδέλφους που λένε ότι δουλεύει...!!!  Παράδειγμα ο *Κώστας*, ο οποίος όμως περιπλέκει λίγο τα πράγματα με την προέμφαση που δεν καταλαβάίνω σε τί συμβάλλει. Ανεβάζει το ποσοστό διαμόρφωσης, ενισχύει κάποιες συχνότητες που χρησιμοποιεί το Airomate να ενσωματώσει τα δεδομένα?

Λίγο ψυχραιμία, προσπαθήστε όλοι να γίνεται λίγο πιό αναλυτικοί να βγάλουμε κανένα συμπέρασμα. Κάποιοι από εμάς περιμένουμε από τους υπολοίπους που έχουν την πολυτέλεια του χρόνου (εδώ σας ζηλεύω) και γουστάρουν να πειραματιστούν για κάτι που θέλουν για πάρτυ τους αντί να κυνηγάνε πιπίνια στο 100% του χρόνου τους, να καταλήξουν σε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα για το το πού εξαντλούνται οι δυνατότητες του όποιου συστήματος. Εφόσον λοιπόν μπήκαμε σε αυτό το τρυπάκι προτείνω να το εξαντλήσουμε πριν μοιράσουμε τα λεφτά μας από δω και από εκεί σε παρόμοια συστήματα.

Και τελικά τί είναι αυτό το cronus? Πρόσθετο sw που περιλαμβάνεται στην τιμή του κανονικού Airomate?

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## nikos-b

λες να μη το εψαξα;;;; 2 εβδομαδες παιδευομαι και εγω και τα φιλαρακια μου..λεω και 8α το ξαναπω (εστο προσοπικι γνωμη ) ειναι πατατα το προγραμμα και αν μπεις στο site θα δεις τη ειναι το cronos ..αλοστε το ειπα δυο φορες τη ειναι ..και το μηχανιμα που εχω ειναι επαγκελματικο οχι πατατα ..και το εψαξα και απο το μηχανιμα..

----------


## kostas30

λοιπον οταν γυρισω απο το ταξιδη που ειμαι οποιος θελει να ερθει σπιτι μου να το δει ποσο καλα παιζει. απο εκει και περα ειναι θεμα ρυθμισεων. αν δειτε στο φορουμ http://forum.heinecke.nl/  θα δειτε οτι οποιοι το εχουν παρει ειναι ευχαριστημενοι. εγω δεν εχω κανενα οφελος ουτε περνω ποσοστα απλα λεω οτι βλεπω. τωρα οτι εδωσα 60 ευρω και πηρα την καρτα ηχου δεν με χαλαει καθολου γιατι στο κατω κατω πηρα μια αρκετα δυνατη καρτα ηχου που μου κανει την δουλεια μου αψογα. τωρα για τα 15 ευρω του προγραματος σιγουρα δεν θα ηθελα να τα δωσω  αλλα τι να κανω αφου δεν υπηρχε σπασμενο. τωρα για το μηχανημα νικο οταν λες επαγγελματικο τι εννοεις π.χ elenos  RVR DB ELECTRONIKA  τι εχεις.  εγω τωρα εχω ενα 
exciter της DB αλλα και σε καποια αλλα που εχω παιζει και εκει αψογα

η προεμφαση  βασικα κανει ενισχυση των υψηλων  συχνοτητων.

για να δουλεψει το radio text πρεπει να το υποστηριζει ο δεκτης και οι περισσοτεροι δεν το υποστηριζουν.

νικο το τηλ που εχεις  ειναι υπηρεσιακο και αυτην την περιοδο απαγορευται να περνω η να κανω προσωπικες κλησεις.   :Wink: 

α και κατι αλλο.  δηλαδη νικο εσυ ειχες τη εντυπωση πως το προγραμμα ή  η καρτα ηχου  θα επαιζε με κλειστο pc   :Laughing:  αφου εισουν σιγουρος οτι ειναι μουφα γιατι το πηρες  :Rolling Eyes:   ψαξτο λιγο καλυτερα και θα δεις οτι ειναι μια χαρα απλα καποια πατατα κανετε και δεν μπορειτε να βγαλετε ακρη  :Wink:

----------


## nikos-b

ειναι ενα 100 βαττ τις rvr εχω και ενα τις c+a και του δελιγγιανη εχω ..ποσα μιχανιματα να δοκιμασο ακομα ; ενοιτε οτι το ξερα οτι δεν 8α παιζι με κλιστο πσ αλλα δεν ειξερα οτι θα ειναι μαπα το καρπουζι και η καρτα υχου που αγορασα ειναι αδε να μη πω γιατι ειναι σε σχεσι με την blaster poy ειχα ..και τη να κανω ρε κωστα εχω 5 δεκτες με rds στο σπιτι σε κανενα δεν περανι το radio text ..μυπος να παρο καμια 10 δεκτες ακομα ;;;;μπας και δω το radio text?? σε λυτουργια επιτελους και τους 2 τουλαχιστον δεν εχει ουτε 1 χρονο που τους αγορασα ..διλαδι εσει δοκιμασες να το δουλεψις με το αλλο σιστιμα που μου ειπες και εκει ποθ λει time εβαλες πιο λιγο χρονο απο το 10 και βγαζει πιο σιντομα τεις λεξεις;; ενσοματοσες το cronos  και σου δουλεψε ;; τα εκανες ολα αυτα ;; υσος δεν τα εκανες γιατι εχεισ καπιο δεκτη που φενετε το radio text...αλλα τη να κανω να υποχρεοσουμε και τον κοσμο να αγορασι ραδιοφονο τελευτεας τεχνολογιας να ωλπει το radio text to δικο μου επιδει το προγραμμα ειναι και αυτο να μη πω τη;;;κωστα τελος παδον οταν μπορεσεις στιλε μου πμ μπας και βρω καμια ακρη να τα πουμε απο το τηλεφωνο ..αλλα να σε βρω καμια φορα ..πραγμα που δεν πιστεβο να γινει επιδι το ψαχνουμε και ακρη δεν μπορουμε να βρουμε!!!!!

----------


## kostas30

κοιτα νικο  απλα ειναι τα πραγματα εμενα  ο ενας  δεκτης τα εχει και τα 2 απλα πας στις ρυθμισεις του rds  και επιλεγεις  αν θες radio text η οχι     ο αλλος εχει μονο program service.  γραψε το κειμενο που θες να περναει λεξη λεξη  και ποσα δευτερολεπτα θες να μενει η λεξη στην οθονη  και στις δειχνει με την σειρα που τις βαζεις.  φωτο 1

μετα το rds θελει κ αλλες  ρυθμισεις  π.χ το ποσοστο  των 57 κηζ  αν το ανοιξεις πολυ θα σου βγαζει σφυριγμα  και θα σου σκορπαει το σημα. φωτο 2.  αλλα ολες  οι ρυθμισεις τις κανεις σε συνεργασια με τις ρυθμισεις  της καρτας ηχου.  ειναι καποια πραγματακια αρκετα λεπτα που θελουν προσοχη.

το cronos  συνεργαζεται  μια χαρα με το airomate  αν κ αυτο φτιαχτει σωστα   το εχω δοκιμαση και παιζει μια χαρα  απλα  κανω την δουλεια μου μονο με το airomate  κανονικα .  


τωρα με το θεμα των χαρακτηρων σε ολους τους  δεκτες που εχω εχουν μεχρι 8 ψηφια  παραπανω γιατι να εχει το προγραμμα?????  :d'oh!: 

η καρτα σου ειναι ρυθμισμενη στα 192κηζ  ???

----------


## nikos-b

δεν παιζι καν . το ιδιο το προγραμμα σου λεει να βαλις  τα 192 .κωστα καπια στηγμη αν εχεις το τηλεφωνο μου στιλε μου μινιμα να σε παρω εγω γιατι αρχισαν να μου πεφτουν τα μαλια απο το airomate..και οπος σου ειπα εχω 5 δεκτες κανενας δεν βλεπει το radio text..kai to stereo δουλεβι οπος ειπα αλλα δεν το συγρινο ουτε κατα διανια με την στερεογενιτρια που εχω..η πες μου απο πμ καπιο τηλεφωνο που μπορο να σε βρω ..

----------


## tsounakas

Back 
Τι εγινε ρε παιδια σε ποιον δεν δουλευει λεει??
Οντος εχει καποιο προβλιμα τα κρ αλλα αμα το αγωρασεισ παιζει οκ!!
Λοιπον να τελειωσω κατι δουλειες που εχω και ερχομαι με αναλυτικο οδηγο!!!!

----------


## nikos-b

με καπιες ριθμισις που του εκανα παιζι λυγακι καλιτερα ..οντος ..βιαστικα να το κατιγορισο το προγραμμα ..αλλα επιρεαστικα απο κατι φιλους που ιποτιθετε ξερουν να διαβαζουν αγγλικα και μου λεγανε αλλα ντι αλλον..καθισα και ασχολιθικα με δοκιμες πολλες και παιζι καλα ..αλλα βεβεα θα επαναλαβο οτι δεν μπορι να πλισιασι τον διαχορισμο τισ στερεο  γενιτριας που εχω ..το κακο ειναι οτι πρεπι να εχεις ανιχτο τον υπολογιστη για να παιζι το rds πραγμα που το ειξερα βεβεα ..θα επαναλαβο για ακομη μια φορα ..μυπος καπιος απο εδω εχει παρι η τελοσπαντον καπιοσ φιλος σας εχει παρι το rds απο τον Γιαννη τον Κονταρινη ?? αυτος το εχει 145 σκετι πλακετα ..165 με το σασακι του και 75 το τροφοδοτικο του ...αλλα φοβαμε να το παρο μη τιχον και δε δουλεβι καλα ..γιατι σε εροτισοη που του εκανα να το δοκιμασουμε πριν το παρο δεν σιμφονισε ..δεν ξερι καν πως δουλεβι το προγραμμα του ..και δεν δεχετε να το κανο εκει δοκιμες ..( καπια φαβα εχει ο λακος ??)

----------


## erasor

Τελικα επιδή δεν βγάζω ακρη με τα οσα αναφέρετε αποφάσισα να κατασκευάσω μια γεννήτρια απο αρθρο περιοδικού. Εχω παλμογράφο , εχω γεννητρια AF θα την ρυθμίσω οσο καλύτερα γίνετε και βλέπουμε.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## radiodj105

> Τελικα επιδή δεν βγάζω ακρη με τα οσα αναφέρετε αποφάσισα να κατασκευάσω μια γεννήτρια απο αρθρο περιοδικού. Εχω παλμογράφο , εχω γεννητρια AF θα την ρυθμίσω οσο καλύτερα γίνετε και βλέπουμε.
> Ευχαριστώ.



Φτάνει να μην είναι της Τεχνικής Εκλογής! Μια γεννήτρια που είχαν δημοσιεύσει το 198κάτι σου έβγαζε το λάδι για να παίξει!

----------


## erasor

Την έχω υπόψη μου ηταν της Nova electronica αν λες την ιδια. Είχα προσπαθήσει καπου στο 1988 να την κατασκευάσω και τελικά κατελειξε κάπου μέσα σε κάποιο χαρτόκουτο. Θυμάμαι που είχα οργώσει ολα τα ηλεκτρονικάδικα να βρώ τα υλικά .
Θυμάμαι πολυ καλά το πόσες φορές είχα πάει σε εργαστήριο γνωστου που είχε τα πανάκριβα για την εποχή όργανα ώσπου στο τέλος ντραπικα τον ανθρωπο απο το φορτομα που του εκανα να μ' εχει μες στα ποδια του , ειδα  αποειδα και την παράτησα.

Πριν τελειωσω το γραψιμο εψαξα στο αρχείο μου και βρηκα το περιοδικο είναι TEXNIKH ΕΚΛΟΓΗ το τευχος 176 του ιουλιου 1981 !!!! 

Αυτή που ξεκίνησα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτή ,είναι απο ενα Γαλλικο περιοδικο ονοματι ELECTRONIQUE PRATIQUE, το κύκλωμα είναι αρκετά απλότερο αλλά και αυτή θέλει τις ρυθμισούλες της

----------


## radiodj105

Σωστά. ΤΟ τεύχος 176. Που είχε μέσα και κυμματομορφές που όμως ποτέ δεν έβγαιναν έτσι.
Εγώ είμαι συγγενής με τον ΣΟΥΛΙΣ (designed by soulis) και μου την είχε ρυθμίσει τσάμπα τότε.
(Πάλι καλά)!

----------


## erasor

Μιας και εχουμε πιάσει κουβέντα για προγράμματα σχετικα με stereo εκμπομπή να σας ενημερώσω πως εχω βρεί αν καλό προγραμμα plugin για το winamp που ειναι compressor limiter με παρα πολλες επιλογές και αποτέλεσμα.
Λεγεται Stereo tool και ειναι free

http://www.hansvanzutphen.com/stereo_tool/

Δοκιμάστε το

----------


## chip

Πω πω! εξαιρετική σχεδίαση για την εποχή της αυτή η γεννήτρια στο 176! (και με εξοτικά εξαρτήματα για την εποχή και τα ελληνικά δεδομένα -αυτα τα διπλά jfet)
Πολύ θα θελα να την κατασκευάσω κάποτε (ακόμα και μετά απο τόσα χρόνια) αν και μου λείπουν κομάτια από τις κυματομορφές 1 και 2  (κομένη σελίδα) και κομάτια από το κείμενο κάποιον ρυθμίσεων. (ευτυχώς από την θεωρεία προκύπτει περίπου τη πρέπει να ρυθμίσει κανείς)
Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον Σούλη!
Θα γίνει ποτέ ξανά η τεχνική εκλογή αυτό που ήταν? Κάπου το ελεκτορ περιφανέυονταν για την προτοπορία τους στους μικρουπολογιστές αλλά αγνοούσε οτι η τεχνική εκλογή δημοσίευσε μικρουπολογιστή είδη από το 1981! αχ....

----------


## erasor

Τελικα έδωσα το φοβερο ποσο των 65 ευρω και αγόρασα  γεννήτρια  με εξαιρερικό αποτέλεσμα! και δεν μπλέκω καρτες ήχου αλλά ουτε kai με ενδιεαφέρει το RDS.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Τελικά το θέμα... λίμνασε?!!! 

Κανένα feedback από τους φίλους που δοκίμασαν το AIROMATE?

Συμπεράσματα ? (ψύχραιμα, καθότι έχει παρέλθει αρκετός χρόνος από το τελευταίο... debate επί του θέματος)!!!

Χαιρετώ

----------


## badsak

Παιδια το  AIromate Δουλευει τελεια.Απλα θελει καλη και προσεκτικη εγκατασταση.
Εχει τελειο διαχωρισμο και πολυ σωστο rds.
το εχω αγορασει απο την αρχη (ημουν ο 9 αγοραστης) και μετα απο πολλα πειραματα
και ταλαιπωρια επαιξε οπως πρεπει.
Αν το ακουσετε δεν θα πιστευετε οτι το ΑΙΡΟΜΑΤΕ.

----------


## radioamateur

Ποια η γνώμη σας για μια παλιά στερεογεννήτρια ελληνική σε κιτ μάρκας antennair αν το γράφω καλα;Αναφορικά με την εφαρμογή AIROMATE ισχύει ότι το σήμα πρέπει να λαμβάνεται μόνο από το ένα κανάλι και όχι από τα δύο ταυτόχρονα;

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Πώς είναι δυνατό να λαμβάνεται από το ένα κανάλι? Είπαμε να υποστηρίξουμε RDS, όχι να χάσουμε το STEREO!!! 

Εκτός αν φτιάξουμε καμμία ψευτογεννητριούλα 19Khz να ανάβουμε τα λαμπάκια STEREO για εφφέ βρε αδελφέ...

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## k268fm

> Σωστά. ΤΟ τεύχος 176. Που είχε μέσα και κυμματομορφές που όμως ποτέ δεν έβγαιναν έτσι.
> Εγώ είμαι συγγενής με τον ΣΟΥΛΙΣ (designed by soulis) και μου την είχε ρυθμίσει τσάμπα τότε.
> (Πάλι καλά)!



Γειά σε όλους, είμαι νέο μέλος,...μάλλον γράφω για πρώτη φορά...Φίλε radiodj105 έχω φτιάξει το coder και μου δούλεψε πολύ καλά. Οι κυματομορφές πού πήρα ήταν όπως και στήν foto του περιοδικού...άψογες, φυσικά με κάποιες αλλαγές. Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι όποιος θέλει να φτιάξει στερεογεννήτρια καλό θα ήταν να ξεκινήσει με αυτήν. Γιατί απλούστατα είναι η μοναδική (πού έχω δεί μέχρι τώρα) που έχει αναλυτικά όλες τις βαθμίδες ξεχωριστά και τις ρυθμίσεις που χρειάζονται να κάνεις για αυτές. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι όποιος ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με αυτή τήν γεννήτρια θα ''καταλάβει'' τήν στερεοφωνική εκπομπή. Όσο δέ για τήν δυσκολία τών υλικών, για jfet μπορείτε να βάλετε ξεχωριστά fet (πχ 2n3819, προσοχή στα ποδαράκια) και για το ολοκληρωμένο στο... κέντρο το SN76131 --->TBA231. Μιά αλλαγή οπωσδήποτε στήν προέμφαση(έχει 22k με 3,9nf παράλληλα, βάλτε 56κ με 1,2nf.

----------


## radiodj105

Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα!
Καλή η γεννήτρια... αλλά ήθελε να συνδέσεις την έξοδο του ενισχυτή που έχεις για να ακούς μουσική.
'Οταν την είχα συνδέσει με την έξοδο του μίκτη... ο ήχος ίσα που έπαιζε! Εϊπαμε... 0db... Αλλά αυτό ήταν -20db!

----------


## radioamateur

Γιώργο Ανώνυμε η ερώτηση μου ήταν σαφής.Η έξοδος της καρτας ήχου είναι STEREO.Άρα δύο κανάλια δεξί αριστερό.Αν κάποιος θέλει να διαμορφώσει το στερεοφωνικό σήμα που παράγει η γεννήτρια AIROMATE στο pc πρέπει να λαβει το σήμα ήχου απο τη μια ή απο τις δυο εξόδους δεδομέου ότι η είσοδος ακόμα και σε πομπό της πλακας είναι μοναδική;Αυτό δεν κατάλαβα...
Εναλλακτικές stereo εφαρμογές γεννήτριας υπάρχουν εκτός του AIROMATE;

----------


## k268fm

> Γιώργο Ανώνυμε η ερώτηση μου ήταν σαφής.Η έξοδος της καρτας ήχου είναι STEREO.Άρα δύο κανάλια δεξί αριστερό.Αν κάποιος θέλει να διαμορφώσει το στερεοφωνικό σήμα που παράγει η γεννήτρια AIROMATE στο pc πρέπει να λαβει το σήμα ήχου απο τη μια ή απο τις δυο εξόδους δεδομέου ότι η είσοδος ακόμα και σε πομπό της πλακας είναι μοναδική;Αυτό δεν κατάλαβα...
> Εναλλακτικές stereo εφαρμογές γεννήτριας υπάρχουν εκτός του AIROMATE;



Γειά σου φίλε radioamateur. Μόνο από το ένα κανάλι θα πάρεις έξοδο, από όποιο προτιμάς εσύ.το σήμα του στέρεο λέγεται μούλτιπλεξ (MPX)
Περιέχει το μονό 20Ηz-15KHz, τον πιλότο 19KHz και το Stereo 23KHz-53KHz και το R.D.S. 57KHz.΄Όλα αυτά τα παίρνεις από το ένα κανάλι της κάρτας ήχου. Τώρα χρειάζεσαι κάρτα 192KHz οι οποίες μπορούν να παράγουν συχνότητες μέχρι και 96KHz! Εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει το DEMO AIROMATE με κάρτα ήχου της ESI τήν JULI@ V.1.18 drives με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## radioamateur

Γεια χαρά στο φίλο k268fm και καλώς ήρθες στη μεγάλη παρέα τoυ hlektronika.Aν και κατόρθωσα να ανάψω το stereo,έκανα το λάθος να λαμβάνω σήμα ταυτόχρονα από τα δυο κανάλια με κάποια αντίσταση αλλά διαχωρισμό δεν έβλεπα.Για το λόγο αυτό και ρώτησα.Αν μια καρτα ήχου δεν φτάνει τα 192 khz,είναι σωστό μεταξύ κάρτας ήχου και οποιουδήποτε ταλαντωτή να  χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιο φίλτρο ιδιοκατασκευή pass-band για υψηλές συχνότητες για να πετύχω κάνω να δουλέψει σωστά;
Ευχαριστώ για τυχόν απαντήσεις!!!

----------


## k268fm

> Γεια χαρά στο φίλο k268fm και καλώς ήρθες στη μεγάλη παρέα τoυ hlektronika.Aν και κατόρθωσα να ανάψω το stereo,έκανα το λάθος να λαμβάνω σήμα ταυτόχρονα από τα δυο κανάλια με κάποια αντίσταση αλλά διαχωρισμό δεν έβλεπα.Για το λόγο αυτό και ρώτησα.Αν μια καρτα ήχου δεν φτάνει τα 192 khz,είναι σωστό μεταξύ κάρτας ήχου και οποιουδήποτε ταλαντωτή να  χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιο φίλτρο ιδιοκατασκευή pass-band για υψηλές συχνότητες για να πετύχω κάνω να δουλέψει σωστά;
> Ευχαριστώ για τυχόν απαντήσεις!!!



Νομίζω ότι είναι αδύνατον να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο γιατί η κάρτα ήχου δέν θα έχει κάν παράγει αυτές τις συχνότητες. Οι ποιό πολλές κάρτες ήχου ''φτάνουν'' μέχρι και 96KHz και μπορούν να παράγουν συχνότητες μέχρι ~48KHz. Το στέρεο ''τελειώνει'' στους 53KHz. Μπορεί να υπάρξει (με επιφύλαξη) στερεοφωνία αλλά θα είναι χάλια...Δέν μιλάω καν για R.D.S.

----------


## radioamateur

Ευχαριστώ φίλε k268fm!Πρέπει να αλλάξω κάρτα ήχου για να παίξει σίγουρα...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Σωστά συνάδελφοι,

είναι αυτό που λένε πως πράξη δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει χωρίς θεωρία...

Θεωρία: η πληροφορία και των δύο καναλιών του stereo καθώς και η πρόσθετη του RDS είναι διαμορφωμένη αναλογικά αντίστοιχα με τον ήχο και περιέχεται (ακριβώς η ίδια) και στα δύο κανάλια της κάρτας ήχου. Αντίστοιχα ακριβώς μία στερεογεννήτρια οδηγείται από τα δύο κανάλια της πηγής ήχου για να δημιουργήσει μία έξοδο η οποία περιέχει ως πολυπλεγμένη όλη την πληροφορία του stereo.

Πράξη: Αν τελικά υλοποιείται η πολυπλεξία στέρεο μέσα από κάρτες ήχου που μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν στο απαιτουμενο φάσμα συχνοτήτων. Και τελικά ένα συγκεκριμένο λογισμικό (airomate) που υποστηρίζει αυτή τη δυνατότητα βάσει συγκεκριμένου υλικού ('συμβατές' κάρτες ήχου). 

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Mε το νεο τσιπακι τις ρεαλτεκ AL889 24BIT 192KHZ, εχει δοκιμαση κανεις 
το Airomate αν παιζει το RDS?

----------


## jeik

Τι  ειναι  αυτο  το  τσιπακι  της  realtec ?
Εχω  στο  λαπτοπ  την  Realtek  high definition  , βγαζει  192 ΚΗΖ  και  το  airomate  δουλεύει  τελεια  στο   VCO  της  ΣΜΑΡΤ.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ  στις  ιδιοτητες  ηχου  tou  PC  σας , πρεπει  στις  ιδιοτητες   να  απενεργοποιηθουν  ολα  τα  εφε  ηχου  για  να  βγει  το  rds kai multiplex ,
 αλλιως  παπαλα.
Μου  βγηκε  η  παναγια  να  βρω  τι  φταιει  και  δεν  εβγαζα  ουτε  καν  διαχωρισμους , μονο  λαμπακι  αναβα , και  εψαχνα  στα  τυφλα  αφου  το   λαπ  το  αγορασα  φετος  και  αντε  να  βρω  καποιον  να  εχει  το  ιδιο  λαπτοπ  και  να  δοκιμασε  και   το  airomate !!!!!!!!τρεχα  γυρευε.
Κοντεψα  να  παθω  καταθλιψη  γιατι  εδωσα  1200 ευρω  και  δεν  εβλεπα  φως, και  αρχισα  να  ψαχνω   για  εξωτερικη  καρτα  κλπ.
ευτυχως  ομως  οποιος  ψαχνει  τη  βρισκει  την  λυση.

----------


## jeik

Α  και  η  καρτα  μου  εχει  επιλογη  εως   24  Βιτ  192 ΚΗΖ

----------


## panos_panopoulos

έλα αρχηγέ μάλλον εννοείς alc 888 hd audio 
δέν υποψιαζόμουνα ότι παίζει! ωραίος.

----------


## jeik

ναι  περιπου  αυτη  την  καρτα  απλως  εγω  δεν  εχω  ψηφιακη  εξοδο , και  στις  ρυθμισεις  που  λεει  εφε  ηχου  σε  ολα  επιλογη  ''κανενα''.

----------


## jeik

Παιζει  και  παραπαιζει  ,  στε  δινει  στα  χερια  ,  αμα  βαλεις  και  επεξεργαστη  ηχου, κομπρεσορες  κλπ  γινεται  χαμος .

----------


## jeik

Με  την  παρατηρηση  οτι   στο  Erricson k800i  δεν  βλεπω  RDS  αλλα  στο  ραδιοCD  του  αυτοκινητου   κανονικα.
Με  κανονικη  συσκευη  RDS  της  SUONO  βλεπω  στο  συγκεκριμενο  κινητο  κανονικα  RDS.

----------


## jeik

Αντε  να  βοηθησουμε  λιγο  την  κατασταση  γιατι  εκτος  απο  μενα  
ειδα  και  τα παλια  ποστ  του  παιδιου  απο  Κομοτηνη  που  κοντεψε  να  αυτοκτονησει.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

σίγουρα αν έχεις xp έτσι βλέπεις τον ήχο.
το μηχάνημα το γύρισα σε windows xp απο win βίζιτα, γιαυτό άργησα να απαντήσω,

Eάν θέλεις να βγάλει & το κινητό RDS,, πήγενέ στη realtek , κάθε βδομάδα ανεβάζει καινούριο driver... ήχου που λύνει bugs...


εδώ http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/...&GetDown=false

----------


## jeik

ευχαριστω ,  εχω  βιζιτα  , παω  τωρα  στο  σαιτ   :Idea:

----------


## jeik

το  zip  file να  κατεβασω  ή  το  executable ?  για  βιστα  ?

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> ,  εχω  βιζιτα  ,



  :Laughing:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :OK: 

το ζίπ  ( το ίδιο είναι )

----------


## jeik

:Mr. Green:

----------


## jeik

Επισης  αφου  κανετε  τις  ρυθμισεις  στην  καρτα  θελει  επανεκινηση το  εργαλειο  για  να  παιξει.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Φιλε jeik δωσε μας λιγο πιο κατατοπιστικες πληροφοριες σε σχεσει με το AIROMATE.
Κι εγω το realtek exω και τοσες δοκιμες εχω κανει σε xp και vista, και δεν λειτουργει.
πως περνας την μουσικη, απο αλλο pc? η πεζεις κατευθιαν απο τον player? 
Δηλαδη πρεπει το airomate να περνει εισοδο απο καποια μουσικη πηγη?
Πες μας λιγο αναλυτικα πως το δουλευεις σε παρακαλω.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Και ποια version AIROMATE δουλευεις?

----------


## jeik

προς  το  παρον  επελεξε  στο  αιρομαιτ  συσκευη  εισοδου το  μικροφωνο  και  εξοδο  ηχεια  και  βαλε  τις  ρυθμισεις  που  ειπα  στις  ιδιοτητες  ηχου , σιγουρα  η  καρτα  σου  δουλευει  100%  αφου  ειναι  και  πιο  καινουρια  απο  τη  δικια  μου  , εγω  εχω  βιστα SP 1.

----------


## jeik

version  2

----------


## jeik

kαι  επισης  το  αυτονοητο , στον  πομπο  ρυθμισεις  για  στερεο  εκπομπη , μην  εχεις  τιποτα  φιλτρα  ηχου  κλπ.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Σ' ευχαριστουμε φιλε jeik για τις πληροφοριες σου, 
και ηθελα να πω, πως σε ενα αλλο pc του αδελφου μου που το δοκιμασα
επαιξε τελικα μια χαρα, αυτο ομως εχει το πιο παλιο τσιπακι τις realtek το AL 882
ειναι κι αυτο στα 24 bit 192 khz.
Τωρα στο δικο μου pc δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν λειτουργει,
ισως δεν ειναι συμβατο μ' αυτο το τσιπ τι να πω.
Παντως οι δοκιμες συνεχιζονται.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Σ' ευχαριστουμε φιλε jeik για τις πληροφοριες σου, 
> και ηθελα να πω, πως σε ενα αλλο pc του αδελφου μου που το δοκιμασα
> επαιξε τελικα μια χαρα, αυτο ομως εχει το πιο παλιο τσιπακι τις realtek το AL 882
> ειναι κι αυτο στα 24 bit 192 khz.
> Τωρα στο δικο μου pc δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν λειτουργει,
> ισως δεν ειναι συμβατο μ' αυτο το τσιπ τι να πω.
> Παντως οι δοκιμες συνεχιζονται.



Ελπίζω να οδηγείς τον πομπό με μικρό μήκος καλωδίου για τον ήχο... απο την έξοδο ήχου της μητρικής, και ο πομπός σου να είναι απαλλαγμένος απο το θόρυβο του δικτύου με τα απαραίτητα φίλτρα στο τροφοδοτικό του. σίγουρα όλα αυτά επηρρεάζουν.. σύν η αφαίρεση των εφφέ που ανέφερε ο φίλος jeik.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Tελικα μετα απο αρκετες δοκιμες, καταφερα να λειτουργισω το airomate.
To προβλημα ηταν στους drivers τις realtek, με διαφορετικη εκδοση driver 
το airomate δουλεψε μια χαρα, το μονο κακο ειναι που καθε λιγο βγαζει
demo και μετα απο μιση ωρα συνεχoμενης λειτουργειας το προγραμμα
κλεινει απο μονο του, μαλλον πρεπει να προβουμε σε κανονικη αγορα του,

Επισης ηθελα να ευχαριστησω ολους σας για τις αμεσες απαντησεις σας.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(hlektronika gr - the best)
-------------------------------

----------


## jeik

ναι  για  σιγουρα  αποτελεσματα   θελει   μικρο  μηκος   καλωδιου   αλλα  εγω  εχω  ομοαξονικο  της  πλακας  15  μετρα  και  τα  παει  εξισου  μια  χαρα .
Αντε , βρηκαν  οι  καρτες  ηχου  την  αξια  τους  !!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## jeik

σου  βγαζει  τα  μυνηματα  σε  ολους  τους  δεκτες  ??
Εγω  εβαλα  τα  καινουρια  ντραιβς για  ρεαλτεκ  αλλα  μου  εκανε  κατι  κολπα  με  τα  ηχεια  και  τα  ακουστικα  και  ηθελε  λιγο  ψαξιμο  και  γυρισα  στα  παλια  μεχρι  να  βρω  ευκαιρια

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Σε ενα δεκτη σπιτιου που εχω της philips μου βγαζει μονο το text που γραφεις 
στην δευτερη λιστα του ραδιο τεχτ.
σε δυο δεκτες αυτοκινητου ενα sony και εναν panasonic βγαζει μονο το τεχτ της πρωτης λιστας
δεν ξερω μηπως θελει καμια ρυθμιση απο το προγραμμα, αν ξερεις κατι πανω σ' αυτο πες μας.
Με τα καινουρια drivers της realtek δεν με αφηνε να ανεβασω δειγματοληψια στον ηχο,
ηταν κκειδωμενο στους 44,1 khz. ενω με πιο παλια version ολα κανονικα.

----------


## jeik

εχω  γραψει  το  τεχτ  παντου  το  ιδιο  για  να  το  βγαζει  σε  ολα  τα  ραδιοφωνα  
 αλλα  δεν  το  βγαζει  με  τιποτα  στο  Ερικσον Κ800ι κινητο μου , 
 ισως  να  θελει  διαφορετικες  ρυθμισεις  στο  σεταπ  αλλα  δεν  τις  πετυχα  ακομα , 
 κι  αυτο  που  κανει  ομως  μου  ειναι  υπερ  αρκετο !!!!!
 Υπενθυμιζω  οτι  εχω  πολυ  περρισοτερη  τρελα  με  τον  οσο  γινεται  τελειοτερο   ηχο  παρα  με  την  αποστολη  rds.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Φιλε jeik κι εμεις εχουμε τρελα με τον καλο ηχω  απο παλια,
πολλες φορες σκαλιζουμε και τα pll για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα,
προσφατα δοκιμασα και ενα blugin για το winamp και εμεινα πολυ ευχαριστημενως.
τα αποτελεσματα στο ηχω ηταν παρα πολυ καλα, και συν αυτο ειναι οτι ειχε πολυ καλο 
RDS και STEREO με πολυ καλο διαχωρισμο, και compressor limiter, 
equalizer που βελτιωνει πολυ των ηχω.
Eιναι πολυ καλυτερο απο οτι ειδα απο το AIROMATE.
Οσοι δεν τo εχετε δοκιμαση αξιζει τον κοπο, και μπορειτε να το κατεβασετε απο εδω www.stereotool.com
με την προειποθεση πως εχετε το winamp player στο pc σας.
Πειτε τις εντυπωσεις σας.

----------


## jeik

Φαινεται  ακρως  ενδιαφερον  ,  μολις  βρεθω  παλι  κοντα  στο  εργαστηριο  μου 
θα  το  κατεβασω  για  δοκιμες  !!!!!!!!
Το  στερεο  τουλ  αυτο  το  εχω  στην  παλια  βερσιον  χωρις   τη  στερεογεννητρια  και  ειναι  καλο ,
και  εγω  προτεινω  ανεπιφυλακτα  το  volume  logic  ,
ειναι  στο  σαιτ  του  winamp  δοκιμαστικο  ......  και  καπου  αλλου  (σκεφτειτε  που) κομπλε.
Το  συνδυαζω  με  το  wide  & dynamix  (plugin  winamp) και  ειναι  πυραυλος.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## jeik

Μολις  το δοκιμασα  .
Η  πρωτη  εντυπωση  ειναι  καλη  οσον  αφορα  την  πιστοτητα  αλλα
δεν  μπορω  να  ελεγξω  τους  διαχωρισμους  γιατι  δουλευει  μονο  σε  ντιρεκτ  λειτουργια  και  δεν  κοβει  με  το  balance του  winamp αριστερο-δεξι  να  δω  τι  γινεται.
Και  επισις  σβηνει  μολις  σταματησεις  το  τραγουδι.
Σιγουρα  πρεπει  να  το  ψαξω  !!!!!!!!!!!!
Παναθεμα  το   εχει  πολλες  ρυθμισεις .

----------


## jeik

επισης  μ  αυτο  το  προγραμμα  βλεπω  πλεον  rds  και  στο  κινητο

----------


## jeik

α  και  δεν  θελει  2  καρτες  ηχου  !!!!!!!

----------


## rodos2006

μαγκες θέλω το plug in *Stereo Tool 3.29 (August 26th 200* (view changes)

 *Winamp plug-in version* Intended for Winamp, SAM Broadcaster, RadioBOSS
and other applications that support Winamp DSP plug-ins.

----------


## JIMKAF

> μαγκες θέλω το plug in *Stereo Tool 3.29 (August 26th 200* (view changes)
> 
>  *Winamp plug-in version* Intended for Winamp, SAM Broadcaster, RadioBOSS
> and other applications that support Winamp DSP plug-ins.



Στα πρόσθετα έχεις κοιτάξει του browser σου; Μπορεί να το βρείς εκεί.

----------


## jeik

rodos2006  καλως  ηρθες  στο  forum.
Ξεκινησες  ΣΤΡΑΒΑ  ομως !!!!!!!!!!
Μπαινεις  για  πρωτη  φορα  στο  σαιτ και  δινεις  διαταγη  να  σου  δωσουν  τα  plugin  κλπ.
Αντι  να  πεις  ενα  γεια  σας ,  ειμαι  ο  ταδε  κλπ , να  σε  καλωσορισουμε, βγαινεις  απο  το  πουθενα  ,  μας  πετας  ενα 
 ''γεια χαρα  μαγκες  τι  χαμπαρια'' θελω  αυτο !!!!!!!!!!!


Γεια  χαρα  νταν  και  τα  κουκια  μπαγλαν   rodos2006.

----------


## JIMKAF

> rodos2006  καλως  ηρθες  στο  forum.
> ξεκινησες  στραβα  ομως !!!!!!!!!!
> μπαινεις  για  πρωτη  φορα  στο  σαιτ και  δινεις  διαταγη  να  σου  δωσουν  τα  plugin  κλπ.
> αντι  να  πεις  ενα  γεια  σας ,  ειμαι  ο  ταδε  κλπ , να  σε  καλωσορισουμε, βγαινεις  απο  το  πουθενα  ,  μας  πετας  ενα 
>  ''γεια χαρα  μαγκες  τι  χαμπαρια'' θελω  αυτο !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> γεια  χαρα  νταν  και  τα  κουκια  μπαγλαν   rodos2006.



+100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 δημήτρη
συμφωνώ μαζί σου, ηθελα και εγώ να του το πώ αλλά λέω ας το πεί κανένας μεγαλυτερος.
επίσης να πώ στον φίλο ότι το φορουμ αυτό έχει κάποιες αρχές και υπάρχει για να συζητάμε γύρω από θέματα των ηλεκτρονικών να δίνουμε νέες ιδέες και να βοηθάμε ο ένς τον άλλον, ο αλληλοσεβασμός είναι βασικό χαρακτηριστικό του φόρουμ, αρα πως μας αποκαλείτε μάγκες με τον τρόπο που το είπατε και μας διατάζετε χωρίς να μας ξέρετε καν...
εγώ πάντως θα σας καλωσορίσω στο φόρουμ.
να είστε πιο προσεκτικός στον τρόπο σας και στις εκφράσεις σας!!!

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Τελικα ειναι πολυ καλο το stereo tool απο οτι βλεπω βγαζει πολυ καλο και ποιοτικο
ηχο, και κανει και καλο διαχωρισμο. 
Το μονο που δεν κανει mix τα τραγουδια, και οταν σταματηση να παιζει
τραγουδι κλεινει το rds και το stereo.
δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει καμια επιλογη για αυτο απο τις ρυθμισεις, παντως δεν βρηκα κατι.

----------


## jeik

ακριβως  αυτο  μ ενοχλησε  κι  εμενα , οταν  το  σβηνεις  σβηνουν  ολα.
Τωρ  οσον  αφορα  το  ΜΙΧ  πηγενε  στα  option,preferences,configure  active  plugin , του  winamp  και  θα  βρεις  ακρη  ,  και  στο  συγχρονο  skin  εχει  την  επιλογη  crosfade  ενσωματωμενη.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Thanks jeik θα το δοκιμασω γιατι μ' ενδιαφερει η μιξη  :Smile:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Painter

Και εδω:  μια φωτό απο τις καλοκαιρινές εκπομπές με το Airomate2 όπου RDS & radiotext δουλεύουν μια χαρά* στο κινητό μου.
 Υπάρχει άλλο κινητό που να υποστηρίζει radiotext; 
Στο W960 με το νεώτερο software (μέχρι 9/08 ) το radiotext μου δουλεύει πολύ καλά άν και βγάζει ένα τετράγωνο στο τέλος του κειμένου ενώ *το RDS εμφανίζει μόνο τους πρώτους 8 χαρακτήρες που λαμβάνει και δέν τους εναλάσει με την επόμενη οκτάδα κλπ κάτι που συμβαίνει και με όλους τους σταθμούς που έχω δοκιμάσει. Με το Κ750 που είχα πρίν το RDS δουλεύει κανονικά αλλά το radiotext δέν υποστηρίζεται απο το τηλέφωνο.

Το stereotool δέν το δοκίμασα γιατι το shuttle minipc με τον p3@1100 που έχω δέν επαρκεί για να δουλέψει σωστά.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Eμενα το Airomate στο ερικσον κ750ι δεν λειτουργει,
οταν εβαλα το stereo tool ολα μια χαρα.

----------


## jeik

τι  λεει ? με  το  μιξαρισμα  βρηκες  ακρη ?

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Κανει μιχ αλλα μερικες φορες επαναλαμβανει το τραγουδι
κατι δηλαδη σαν εκο, δεν μ' αρεσει παντως η μιξη που κανει

----------


## amiga

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει κάποιος γιατί όταν δουλεύουμε τέτοια προγράμματα (stereo tool , omnia ax100 , mbl4 ....) ήχος μπορεί μεν να είναι πολύ καλος αλλά σε μερικούς δέκτες τα πρίμα κάνουν ξου ξου! και ακούγεται πολύ έντονο το σ στο τέλος των λέξεων. Αυτό συμβαίνει με οποιοδήποτε τέτοιο πρόγραμμα και αν έχω δοκιμάσει ενώ στους ίδους δέκτες αν βάλω τον Omnia-6ex μου αυτό δεν συμβαίνει(Μάλλον όσα δίνεις τόσα παίρνεις). Επίσης αν παίξω χωρίς καθόλου επεξεργαστή πάλι δεν αντιμετοπίζω τέτοιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## electron

Παλιότερα λέγαμε ότι σαν την αναλογική αναπαραγωγή του ήχου δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη για εκπομπή.Όταν περάσαμε στην ψηφιακή εποχή μπορεί ο ήχος να έγινε πιο <καθαρός>, αλλά κάτι χάσαμε στην δειγματοληψία και ήχος έγινε <σκληρός>.
Αρχικά αυτό το καταλάβαμε με τα πρώτα cd player,σήμερα με τα pc.

----------


## jeik

Σ εμενα  επειδη  εφαγα  και  κατι  χρονια  για  στερεο  και  διαμορφωση  ,  ο  ηχος   μου  ειναι  απολυτως  ελεγχομενος   και  δεν  ακουω  κανενα  ξυσιμο  κλπ. ειναι  Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Ο Σ (δουλευω  AIROMATE kai  plugins  sto  winamp)αλλα  θελουν   οπως  προ  ειπα  πολυ  ψαξιμο.

Sto  stereo  tool  πχ  η  καθυστερηση (εκο) ακουγεται  γιατι  ο  ηχος  περναει  και  μεσα  απο  επεξεργασια  και  απευθειας , ψαξτο  και  κοψε  την  απευθειας.

Εγω  ειμαι  παντα  υπερ  των  αναλογικων  συστηματων  αφου  στην  τελικη  οι  αισθησεις  μας  ειναι  αναλογικες,αλλα  μερικες  φορες  καλως  η  κακως  χρειαζονται  και  οι  ψηφιακες  ευκολιες  τι  να  κανουμε.

Καποια  στιγμη (συντομα) προβλεπω  να  κουμπωνουμε  ενα  βισμα  στον  εγκεφαλο  και  να  βλεπουμε την  αγαπημενη  μας  ταινια  με  κειστα  ματια  ακουγοντας  σε  πληρες  surround.

----------


## jeik

Και   δεν  ισχυει  παντα  το  οσα  δινεις   αυτο  παιρνεις .
Δεν  κανω  διαφημιση , ειναι  αληθεια  οσον  αφορα  το  AIROMATE.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Πως βλεπεις το airomate σε σχεσει με το stereo tool? απο θεμα ηχου και απο rds.

----------


## jeik

Το  στερεο  τουλ  εχει  οπως  ειπαμε  καποια  περιεργα  με  το  κυριοτερο  οτι  σβηνει  οταν  σβησεις  το  γουιναμπ , αλλα  βγαζει  RDS  στο  κινητο  μου , για  τα  υπολοιπα , επειδη  το  ΑΙRΟΜΑΤΕ  εχει  για  μενα  πιο  βολικες  ρυθμισεις  ειναι  καλυτερο  , και  φτιαχνω  αριστο  ηχο   με  στοιχημα  !! ,αλλά  παλι   ειναι  υποκειμενικη  η  κριση  μου  .

Αναλυτικα  τους  λογους  τους  αναφερω  σε  προηγουμενα  ποστ.

Και  ειδικα   για  ηχο  ψηφίζω   ΑΙRΟΜΑΤΕ .

----------


## drPanos

Γεια σας......και.... επέστρεψα !!

Γιατί δεν παίρνετε το minirda του pira.cz που έχουν σχεδόν την ίδια τιμή?  και εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερο εγώ που το έχω δουλέψει και είμαι παρά πολύ ευχαριστημένος

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Απο που το πηρες driver fm am, και ποσο?

----------


## drPanos

To πήρα από εδω και έκανε 39 εύρο με τα μεταφορικά
http://pira.cz/rds/show.asp?art=minirds_encoder

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Τι διαφορα εχει με *το PIRA32 RDS Encoder Module  που κανει 125 euro?
*

----------


## drPanos

εχει περισότερα πραγματάκια μεσα οπος το EON

----------


## jeik

Λοιπον , επειδη οταν διαμορφωνουμε στερεοφωνικα , ολα τα στραβα (φυσημα, κλπ) , εμφανιζονται και σου τη χαλανε !!!
Το προβληματακι που ειχα εγω ηταν ,αναβοντας το ''στερεο'' να εμφανιζεται ενα ζουζουνισμα σχετικα εντονο και φυσικα ενοχλητικο,(ΑΙROMATE με λαπτοπ) , αν εβγαζες την τροφοδοσια του λαπτοπ ο θορυβος σταματουσε αλλα δεν ηταν η λυση.
Αυτο που διαπιστωσα ηταν το εξης : Ειχα ενα τροφοδοτικο απο PC στην πριζα 220 βολτ για να δινω σε ανεμιστηρακι 12 βολτ για μια απλη ψυξη του PLL (πλακετα).Οταν το εβγαλα εκτος πριζας , ο θορυβος σταματησε  :Smile: .Αντικατεστησα το switch αυτο με ενα απλο τροφοδοτικο και ειναι ολα ΟΚ.
Υποθετω οτι αν τα εργοστασιακα EXCITER ''φορανε'' τετοιο τροφοδοτικο (switch) και του δινουμε διαμορφωση απ΄ ευθειας (οχι με LINK) απο επιτραπεζιο υπολογιστη , λαπτοπ κλπ , εμφανιζεται αυτο το φαινομενο , το αναφερω διοτι το προβλημα εμφανιζεται (οπως μου παραπονεθηκε πολυ καλος φιλος ) και σε exciter RVR .
Επι τη ευκαιρια να θυμισω οτι και οι φορτιστες κινητων που βασιζονται σ αυτην την τεχνικη βαζουν τρελο θορυβο στην γραμμη τροφοδοσιας (ειδικα αν τον εχεις πανω στο ιδιο πολυμπριζο).
Βαλτε τα παραδοσιακα τροφοδοτικα να δειτε προκοπη !!!  :Wink:   :Rolleyes:  , (οπου  ειναι  εφικτο  βεβαια !!!).

----------


## jeik

*Κατ' αρχας προτεινεται να διαβασετε ολα τα προηγουμενα ποστ (αν δεν το εχετε κανει ήδη).*

Οι ρυθμισεις για τον φιλο electron (που το ζητησε προσφατα) και για ολους τους υπολοιπους φιλους του Σαιτ.

Βασικες προυποθεσεις :
1. Αγοραζουμε το προγραμματακι ~29 ευρω  :Smile: .Δεν ξερω το δοκιμαστικο πως λειτουργει.
2. *Η καρτα ηχου μας να μην ειναι του 1821*  :Smile: .
3. Επεξεργαστης απο 600 ΜΗΖ και πανω , δουλευει και με 450 αλλα ΣΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ  :Smile: .
4. *Στο πλλ επιλογη για στερεο εκπομπη*
5.* Η εξοδος της καρτας να πηγαινει απ' ευθειας στο πλλ , ποτε μεσω ενισχυτη ή ακομη χειροτερα μεσω κομπρεσορ-εκουαλαιζερ* κλπ.Το μηκος του καλωδιου εως 20 μετρα μπλενταζ λεπτο δεν επηρεαζει κρισιμα το αποτελεσμα.
Αυτα τα τηρουμε διοτι ο πολυπλεγμενος ηχος ειναι τουλαχιστον εως 57 ΚΗΖ.

*Kανουμε δεξι κλικ στο ηχειο και επιλεγουμε ''ηχοι''.*
*Επιλεγουμε ''αναπαραγωγη'' , ''ηχεια'' , ''ιδιοτητες'' , ''βελτιωσεις'' και επιλεγουμε* 
*απενεργοποιηση ολων των εφε ηχου και επιλεγουμε στο ''Για προχωρημενους'' 24 bit 192000 Hz.*
*και ''Αποκλειστικη λειτουργια'' , τσεκαρουμε τα τετραγωνακια.*

Παμε μετα στο Airomate , στο off και παταμε setup ,
στα ''Γενικα'' τσεκαρουμε ''σωσιμο ρυθμισεων'' και γλωσσα ελληνικα ,στο Audio , input device επιλεγουμε μικροφωνο (οπου και θα συνδεσουμε τον μικτη μας για να δινουμε μουσικη) , ή την δευτερη καρτα ηχου που ενδεχομενως εχουμε κουμπωμενη για αναπαραγωγη μουσικης. 
, επισης στις ιδιοτητες μικροφωνου στους ηχους 
ρυθμιστε για χαμηλη σταθμη εισοδου για να μην εχουμε μπουκωμα , ή ακομη χειροτερα κανα καψιμο εισοδου.
Sto output device επιλεγουμε ''microsoft sound mapper'' ή για πιο σιγουρα ''ηχεια''.
Στα φιλτρα-περιοριστες προαιρετικα επιλεξτε ναι , ή οχι , προεμφαση-φιλτρα κλπ (θα ρυθμισετε για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα αργοτερα)
.
Στο ΜΡΧ -''Σταθμη Μονο > 100% και τσεκαρουμε φυσικα Ενεργοποιηση στερεο , και σταθμη απο 5% και πανω.
Στο ''38Κ Υποφερων'' σταθμη 100% και αργοτερα θα κανετε μικρορυθμισεις κοβοντας το ενα καναλι για 
να πετυχετε τον ακριβη διαχωρισμο. 
επιλογη ''RDS'' , τσεκαρουμε ''Ενεργοποιηση'' σταθμη παλι απο 5% και πανω , τυπος RDS tsek RDS.
Παμε ''Programme service''-Σειρα μυνηματων και γραφουμε στη λιστα (απο το 1 εως 8 μικρες λεξεις.
Για τις υπολοιπες επιλογες δεν βρηκα ακρη , και δεν χρειαζεται κιολας , ειναι για να δινεις τον χαρακτηρα του σταθμου πχ αθλητικος-ειδησεις κλπ ή για να ξαναψαχνει ο δεκτης τον σταθμο μας σε καινουρια συχνοτητα οταν αλαζουμε περιοχη κλπ κλπ.
Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος , για εξτρα πληροφοριες εδω ειμαστε.  :Smile: .

Φωτο παρακατω.

----------


## jeik

Συνεχεια  των  φωτο :

----------


## jeik

μπλα , μπλα :*Το RDS ελεγξτε το , αν εμφανιζεται σε καλο ραδιοφωνο , διοτι σε καποια κινητα δεν εμφανιζονται χαρακτηρες*.

*Προσοχη , ισως απαιτειται να κανετε επανεκινηση του υπολογιστη για να ενεργοποιηθουν οι νεες ρυθμισεις στην καρτα ηχου.*

*Και  τονιζω  οτι  το  προγραμμα  δεν  αντικαθιστα  τα  ακριβα  μηχανηματα  που  εχει  ο  καθε  σοβαρος  ιδιωτικος  σταθμος , εχει  την  αξια  του  αλλά  σαν  ''παιχνιδι''.*

----------


## electron

Δημήτρη να σαι καλά. :Smile:  Πιστεύω ότι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται θα βρουν πολύ χρήσιμο τον οδηγό που παρέθεσες.

----------


## jeik

> Δημήτρη να σαι καλά. Πιστεύω ότι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται θα βρουν πολύ χρήσιμο τον οδηγό που παρέθεσες.



Κι εγω ευχαριστω , διοτι αν δεν με ''εσφιγγες'' δεν θα το εφτιαχνα , ειναι ωραιο να εισαι ''χρησιμος'' στο φορουμ , κι οχι μονο να γραφουμε  για  να  επικροτουμε ή κατακρινουμε τους αλλους , αλλα δυστυχως οι προσωπικες υποχρεωσεις παντα μας δυσκολευουν να κανουμε το καλυτερο δυνατο.

----------


## electron

Eίναι όπως τα λες Δημήτρη. Πολλές φορές λόγω των υποχρεώσεών μας είναι δύσκολο να παραθέτουμε χρήσιμες γνώσεις και εμπειρίες αλλά όταν μας δίνεται η δυνατότητα είναι πραγματικά όμορφο και χρήσιμο.
Αυτός εξάλλου είναι και ο λόγος ύπαρξης ένος δημόσιου βήματος όπως είναι τα φορουμ, πόσο μάλλον όταν το φορουμ έχει μια τεχνολογική εξειδίκευση.

----------


## PARKER

Τειλκά αν και τα 2 προγράμματα φαίνονται εντυπωσικά, το καθένα για τους δικούς του λόγους, δηλ. το airomate λόγω της απλότητας των ρυθμίσεών του ενώ το stereo tool λόγω των πολλών δυνατοτήτων του,
το μειονέκτημά τους είναι ότι απαιτούν κάρτα ήχου 192 khz που είναι αρκετά ακριβές.
Είμαι σε αναζήτηση κάποιας μεταχειρισμένης, και μέχρι να βρώ, πειραματίζομαι λίγο με το stereo tool για τις υπόλοιπες δυνατότητές του (compression limiters κ.λ.π.) που λέει ότι επιτυγχάνεις ίδιο ποσοστό διαμόρφωσης ανεξάρτητα πο την πηγή ήχου (mp3, audio cd κ.λ.π.) που ακούγεται ενδιαφέρον.
Αν έχει κανείς υπόψιν του καμμιά φτηνή κάρτα 192khz ας πεί

----------


## Γιώργος 231

ερωτηση,

Υπαρχει καποιο προγραμμα οπου ενα λαπ τοπ μπορει να δουλεψει ως rds ?
Οχι στερεο, οχι εικονικα καλωδια Οχι ακριβες καρτες ηχου, *απλα μονο RDS.
*
Γνωριζει κανεις τιποτα τετοιο ?

----------


## badsak

Δυστηχως Γιωργο για να μπορεσει να βγαλει RDS μια καρτα ηχου <<πρεπει>>
να υποστηριζει 192KHZ sample rate.
Μονο για στερεο τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ ποιο ευκολα96KHZ αρκουν.
Ειναι απαραιτητη προυποθεση τα 192 για RDS.
Ευτηχως που τα περισσοτερα σημερινα LAPTOP και PC εχουν 192KHZ sample rate.

----------


## PARKER

> Δυστηχως Γιωργο για να μπορεσει να βγαλει RDS μια καρτα ηχου <<πρεπει>>
> να υποστηριζει 192KHZ sample rate.
> Μονο για στερεο τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ ποιο ευκολα96KHZ αρκουν.
> Ειναι απαραιτητη προυποθεση τα 192 για RDS.
> Ευτηχως που τα περισσοτερα σημερινα LAPTOP και PC εχουν 192KHZ sample rate.



Εννοείς (για το stereo με 96khz)  με τα προαναφερθέντα προγράμματα  δηλ. airomate και stereo tool???

----------


## badsak

Ακριβος.
Αν ειναι για χρηση μονο στερεο με airomate και stereo tool
αρκουν μονο 96Khz. Το RDS χρειαζεται τα 192ΚΗΖ στα παραπανω προγραμματα.  :Smile:

----------


## PARKER

Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα τίποτα με κανένα απο τα 2 προγράμματα και τo airomate και το strereo tool.
Κατέβασα απο το διαδίκτυο τις πιο πρόσφατες εκδόσεις τους, (τα demo) δούλευα μόνο το pll για να μην ενοχλω πέρα απο το σπίτι μου, αλλά τελικά δεν κατάφερα τίποτα απο stereo.
Πιο αναλυτικά. 
Αρχικά ενδιαφέρομαι μόνο για το κομμάτι του stereo. Στο airomate έκανα όλες τις δυνατές ρυθμίσεις, αρχίζοντας απο αυτές που πρότεινε ο φίλος Δημήτρης. Πέρα απο το λαμπάκι του stereo και ένα μικρό συριγμό,  σφύριγμα, που ακουγόταν λίγο ενοχλητικά, τίποτα άλλο δεν κατάφερα όσον αφορά τον διαχωρισμό.
Στο stereo toll με τις άπειρες ρυθμίσεις που έχει, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το ίδιο. Δοκίμασα και κάποιες απο τις προεπιλογές που έχει, όπως FM  transmitter soft  (Europe stereo) κ.λ.π αλλά τίποτα, μου έβγαζε sto stereo pilot tone και στο stereo signal samplerate "error:samplerate too low" και απενεργοποιούσε  την ένδειξη FM stereo encoder.
Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση να είχα μόνο το λαμπάκι αναμένο, με ένα ελαφρό αλλά ενοχλητικό σφύριγμα.
Συμπέρασμα, προφανώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την κάρτα, αν και είναι (απ οτι έψαξα στον ιντερνετ) 96khz. (Είναι  ενσωματωμένη, της C-Media wave CMI9761A)
Πιθανόν να δουλεύουν ορισμένες 96khz  :Sad:  :Sad: 
Παρεπιτπτόντως, μιας και η ημέρα σήμερα αναλώθηκε στο stereo, κατάφερα τουλάχιστον να "στερεώσω" καλύτερα το pll στο σασί.  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## jeik

1ον Σταθη , απο πια πηγη εβαζες μουσικη ?

2ον. Θυμαμαι οτι ο κατασκευαστης του Airomate εβγαζε ακαταλληλες ακομη και καρτες με 192 ΚΗΖ , και επιπλεον αν αναλογιστουμε οτι το στερεο εχει τουλαχιστον μια συχνοτητα 38 ΚΗΖ και το RDS 57 ΚΗΖ , επρεπε να λειτουργει τουλαχιστον το στερεο ακομη και με καρτα 48 ΚΗΖ , πραγμα ομως που δεν συμβαινει.Απο αυτο καταλαβαινω οτι δεν παει ετσι απλα οτι αφου η καρτα χειριζεται 96 ΚΗΖ ειναι οκ για συχνοτητες εως 96 ΚΗΖ ακουστικες και μη.Η καρτα δεν ειναι οπως ενα ηχειο που λεμε οτι εχει αποκριση απο 20 εως 20000 , στο κατω κατω αν δουλευε μ'αυτην την λογικη θα την λεγαμε καρτα των 25 ΚΗΖ.
Εδω εχουμε ''ρυθμο δειγματοληψιας'' 96 ή 192 , και επειδη δεν ειμαι ειδικος και το ζαλισα πολυ το πραγμα σταματαω εδω , ελπιζω να εξεφρασα σωστα την σκεψη μου.Αν μπορει καποιος ειδικος να μας πει περισσοτερα.Και κατι αλλο , η μουσικη σε Mp3 παιζει εως 320 Kbit , αλλα δεν εχει να κανει αμμεσα με την καρτα , οσο παλια κι αν ειναι , ολες  τα  αναπαραγουν.

----------


## badsak

Αν ειναι μονο για στερεο κατεβασε αυτο http://www.diffusionsoftware.com/dow...?id=2333701004 ειναι απο την ιδια εταιρια που εβγαλε το AIROMATE KAI  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ FREE.
Μην βιαζεσαι να αγορασεις καρτα ηχου. Δοκιμασε και κανεναν ποιο καινουριο η μερικες φορες και παλαιοτερο driver. Εμενα στο laptop ACER aspire 7520G
με τα μανησια driver δεν δουλευε. Μεχρι που ψαχνοντας στο διαδυκτιο βρηκα εναν driver που παει σφαιρα. Το ιδιο και παλαιοτερα με το σταθερο PC με καρτα ηχου την sound blaster audigy 2zs δεν επαιζζε με τιποτα και η λυση ηταν η ιδια. Ψαξτο με τα drivers και αν δεν καταφερεις παρε μια απο αυτες που προτεινει το airomate να εισαι σιγουρος. :Wink: 
Με ενα σωστο σεταρισμα δεν θα πιστευεις στα αυτια σου απο αποδοση και καθαροτητα στο στερεο.

----------


## badsak

> 1ον Σταθη , απο πια πηγη εβαζες μουσικη ?
> 
> 2ον. Θυμαμαι οτι ο κατασκευαστης του Airomate εβγαζε ακαταλληλες ακομη και καρτες με 192 ΚΗΖ , και επιπλεον αν αναλογιστουμε οτι το στερεο εχει τουλαχιστον μια συχνοτητα 38 ΚΗΖ και το RDS 57 ΚΗΖ , επρεπε να λειτουργει τουλαχιστον το στερεο ακομη και με καρτα 48 ΚΗΖ , πραγμα ομως που δεν συμβαινει.Απο αυτο καταλαβαινω οτι δεν παει ετσι απλα οτι αφου η καρτα χειριζεται 96 ΚΗΖ ειναι οκ για συχνοτητες εως 96 ΚΗΖ ακουστικες και μη.Η καρτα δεν ειναι οπως ενα ηχειο που λεμε οτι εχει αποκριση απο 20 εως 20000 , στο κατω κατω αν δουλευε μ'αυτην την λογικη θα την λεγαμε καρτα των 25 ΚΗΖ.
> Εδω εχουμε ''ρυθμο δειγματοληψιας'' 96 ή 192 , και επειδη δεν ειμαι ειδικος και το ζαλισα πολυ το πραγμα σταματαω εδω , ελπιζω να εξεφρασα σωστα την σκεψη μου.Αν μπορει καποιος ειδικος να μας πει περισσοτερα.Και κατι αλλο , η μουσικη σε Mp3 παιζει εως 320 Kbit , αλλα δεν εχει να κανει αμμεσα με την καρτα , οσο παλια κι αν ειναι , ολες  τα  αναπαραγουν.



Σωστος!!!!!  δεν εχει να κανει με αποκριση ακουστικης συχνοτητας εξοδου τις καρτας ηχου αλλα με ασωτερικη δειγματοληψια για να μπορεσει να παργει σημα MPX (multiplex).
Αν και σε εμενα δουλεψε και με καρτα ηχου που ο κατασκευαστης εβγαζε αχρηστη  την sound blaster audigy 2zs αλλα οχι με το αρχικο driver που υπηρχε στο CD!!!! αλλα με καποια νεοτερη εκδοση απο το σα'ι'τ τις εταιριας.

----------


## PARKER

Οκ παιδιά, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, θα δοκιμάσω το stereocoder και θα ψάξω για drivers.
Για ότι νεώτερο, θα σας ενημερώσω.
Υ.Γ. Σαν πηγή χρησιμοποιώ το winamp το οποίο σαν input παίρνω είτε απο cd είτε απο το δίσκο κάποια playlist.

----------


## PARKER

Δυστυχώς οι απόπειρες εστέφθησαν από πλήρη και παταγώδη αποτυχία  :Sad:  :Sad: 
Έκανα ότι ρυθμίσεις ήταν δυνατόν να κάνω στη κάρτα (δεν έχει και πολλές!!) αλλά στη καλύτερη περίπτωση ακουγόταν κάτι σαν ηλεκτρικό πριόνι. Επαιξα μόνο με το stero coder που δεν έχει τίποτα απο ρυθμίσεις, ότι κάνεις το κάνεις απο την κάρτα.
Έκανα και update τους drivers της αλλά τίποτα.
Αν πετύχω καμμιά άλλη μεταχειρισμένη κάρτα, ή σκεφτώ τίπτα άλλο,  ξαναδοκιμάζω. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## jeik

> Οκ παιδιά, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, θα δοκιμάσω το stereocoder και θα ψάξω για drivers.
> Για ότι νεώτερο, θα σας ενημερώσω.
> *Υ.Γ. Σαν πηγή χρησιμοποιώ το winamp το οποίο σαν input παίρνω είτε απο cd είτε απο το δίσκο κάποια playlist.*



Υποπτο για λαθος αυτο που γραφεις , σαν πηγη (input device)  στο  Airomate , θα προεπιλεξεις την εισοδο Μικροφωνου η auxiliary και τιποτα αλλο , εκει θα δωσεις ηχο απο εξωτερικη πηγη !!!!! , ελπιζω αυτο να ειναι το λαθος σου , και buffer size στην γεννητρια απο 600 ms κσι πανω  :Smile: .

----------


## mits

> Υποπτο για λαθος αυτο που γραφεις , σαν πηγη (input device) στο Airomate , θα προεπιλεξεις την εισοδο Μικροφωνου η auxiliary και τιποτα αλλο , εκει θα δωσεις ηχο απο εξωτερικη πηγη !!!!! , ελπιζω αυτο να ειναι το λαθος σου , και buffer size στην γεννητρια απο 600 ms κσι πανω .



Αν δεν θέλεις να δώσεις ήχο από εξωτερική πηγή και να παίζεις ήχο από το ίδιο το Pc με κάποιο πρόγραμμα όπως το winamp, τι κάνεις; Γιατί αν πάρουμε ως δεδομένο ότι οι περισσότεροι έχουμε τα αρχεία ήχου στον υπολογιστή, τότε θέλουμε 2 υπολογιστές, έναν για το ρόλο του player και έναν δεύτερο να τρέχει το πρόγραμμα στο ρόλο της στερεογεννήτριας.

Εγώ συγκεκριμένα έχω 2 κάρτες ήχου στο ίδιο pc, αλλά αν βάλω στο airomate ως input device τη μία κάρτα και σαν output τη δεύτερη και παίξω μουσική με το winamp πχ., το αποτέλεσμα είναι μια τρομερή παραμόρφωση! (πάντως διαχωρισμός υπάρχει όπως και το RDS δουλεύει).

----------


## jeik

Eιναι  αυτονοητο , οτι  η  μια  καρτα  χρησιμοποιηται  αποκλειστικα  για  το  ΑΙΡΟΜΑΤΕ  και  η  αλλη  για  την  μουσικη  σου.Απο  κει  και   περα  δεν  μπορω  να  αναλυσω  περισσοτερο  την  αιτια  καθε  δυσλειτουργιας  που  εμφανιζεται  σε  διαφορετικους  υπολογιστες  :Smile: .
Η  συμβουλη  μου  ειναι  μια  και  μοναδικη  >>>>  οποιος  θελει  να  το  δουλεψει  να  διαβασει  ολα  τα  προηγουμενα  ποστ  και  να  πειραματιστει  αρκετες  ωρες , μονο  ετσι  θα  εχουμε  αποτελεσμα.
Ενα  χαρακτηριστικο  παραδειγμα  ειναι  οτι  καποιοι  ανοιγουν  πολυ  την  προεμφαση  ή  εχουν  πολλα  πριμα  ή  λαθος  σταθμες  εντασης  με   δυσαρεστα  αποτελεσματα , και  δεν  ξερω  τι  πλλ  χρησιμοποιειτε ,  οποτε  οποιαδηποτε  ''τηλεδιαγνωση'' ειναι  υποκειμενικη , ψαξε , ψαξε - δοκιμασε  και  ολα  θα  λυθουν  :Smile: . 
Αν   δεν  σας  ικανοποιησει  τιποτα  απο  τα  παραπανω , επικοινωνηστε  με  την  εταιρια  που  δημιουργησε  το  προγραμμα , αλλωστε  αυτοι  εχουν  την  ευθυνη  της  σωστης  λειτουργιας.
Εγω  οσο  μπορω , θα  βοηθαω  απο  δω  :Smile: .

----------


## mits

Το δοκίμασα πριν λίγο μόνο για RDS που ρώταγε κάποιο παιδί μερικά μηνύματα πιο πριν και δούλευε άριστα. Του τσέκαρα το κουτάκι RDS only και έδωσα κατευθείαν από την κάρτα ήχου στην είσοδο sca/rds του exciter. Καλό κόλπο αν το θέλεις μόνο για RDS και έχεις εξωτερική στερεογεννήτρια.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αν αγορασω, ενα μινι λαπ τοπ (αυτα που δινουν με 300 - 350 ευρω), για το airomate2 και χρηση μονο RDS.

( http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...roduct=1150243 )

*Λετε να δουλεψει ?*

εχει δει κανενας, αν αυτα τα mini laptop, εχουν καλες καρτες ηχου, που να πληρουν τις προδιαγραφες που απαιτει το προγραμμα airomate ?

H παραπανω σκεψη μου, εχει να κανει, με την λογικη που λεει
*rds καλο με 700 ευρω ή rds super μονο με 300 ?*

ΥΓ
απο οτι ειδα στις δοκιμες με τον Δημητρη, το rds του προγραμματος ειναι
ευκολο
γρηγορο
και εχει πλακα
... καμια σχεση με το δικο μου, που γραφει μονο 7 ψηφια , και δεν αλλαζει τα μηνυματα αμμεσα

----------


## PARKER

Γιώργο, απ ότι βλέπω, στα χαρακτηριστικά του, στον ηχο γράφει μόνο 
"Ήχος High Definition audio"
Θεωρητικά το High Definition χαρακτηρίζει κάρτες 192khz οπότε ίσως και να κάνει.

----------


## PARKER

Γιώργο τα νέα είναι καλά.
Πήρα τώρα τηλ. το Πλαίσιο και απ ότι μου είπαν υποστηριζει 192 khz. 
Και η τιμή του απ ότι βλέπω μια χαρά έιναι.
Βέβαια έχει αργούτσικο επεξεργαστή (0.9 Ghz) και μικρο σκληρό δίσκο (16GB),  αλλά για τη δουλειά αυτη είναι μια χαρά!!!!!!

----------


## mits

> Αν αγορασω, ενα μινι λαπ τοπ (αυτα που δινουν με 300 - 350 ευρω), για το airomate2 και χρηση μονο RDS.
> 
> ( http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...roduct=1150243 )
> 
> *Λετε να δουλεψει ?*
> 
> εχει δει κανενας, αν αυτα τα mini laptop, εχουν καλες καρτες ηχου, που να πληρουν τις προδιαγραφες που απαιτει το προγραμμα airomate ?
> 
> H παραπανω σκεψη μου, εχει να κανει, με την λογικη που λεει
> ...



 
Έχω ένα τέτοιο μίνι λαπτοπ, για να δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω.

Νεότερα: Δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά από πάνω, έχω μίνι λάπτοπ άλλα όχι το συγκεκριμένο. Το δικό μου είναι το msi wind. Το δοκίμασα πριν λίγο άλλα δεν λειτουργεί το RDS.

----------


## jeik

Υπολογιστε  λιγο  τα  δικα  μου  στοιχεια , για  να  δειτε  αν  την  ''παλευει''  ενα  μικρο.
Εχω  διπλοπυρινο  στα  2,2 Ghz , vista home premium , 32 bit , 2 giga ram , και  το  κοντερ  δειχνει  απασχοληση  επεξεργαστη απο 15-35%  με  κατι  πεταγματα  εως  50%  στην  αλλαγη  τραγουδιου , Winamp-dsp-fader- και  2  compresor  limiters + Αιροματε - RDS.H  εταιρια  προτεινει  800 ΜΗΖ , το  εχω  δοκιμασει  σε  παλιο  450 ΜΗΖ  και  παλι  την  ''παλευε''  :Smile:  , με  πολλα  ζορια  βεβαια  και  χωρις  τα  εξτρα  προγραμματακια  βελτιωσης  ηχου.

----------


## LASER1008

γεια σας παιδια! το χω δοκιμασει και γω αυτο το προγραμματακι με αριστα αποτελεσματα!

αλλα δυστηχως εχω το ντεμο!

υπαρχει διαθεσιμο xxxxxxx;
 αν μπορει να βοηθησει καποιος φιλος....
ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων!


Απαντήσεις μόνο μέσω ΠΜ

----------


## nikos-b

φίλε Γιαννάκη είναι πολλά 15 ευρώ για να το αγοράσεις; εγώ τόσο το πλήρωσα σε αυτόν που το φτιάχνει και δεν χριαζετε πιστωτική απλά μια κάρτα ταμιευτηρίου ..το demo η αυτό με το cr@ck δεν δουλεύει καλά.

----------


## badsak

> φίλε Γιαννάκη είναι πολλά 15 ευρώ για να το αγοράσεις; εγώ τόσο το πλήρωσα σε αυτόν που το φτιάχνει και δεν χριαζετε πιστωτική απλά μια κάρτα ταμιευτηρίου ..το demo η αυτό με το cr@ck δεν δουλεύει καλά.



+1000
Σωστος!!!!

----------


## Νίκος-Λάρισα

Γειας σας και απο μένα.
Εχω εδω και 10 μέρες το προγραμματακι και το λειτουργω με αριστα αποτελεσματα.Το RDS ειναι  αψογο και περνα παντού.Η STEREO του ειναι αρκετα καλή τέλειος διαχωρισμός.
 Το μονο ελλάτωμα που βρήκα είναι οτι κάθε 5-6  ώρες σαν να ''μπουκώνει'' και χρειάζεται κόψιμο ή πρόσθεση καναλιών!!.
Κατα τα άλλα το οδηγω στο PLL με 20 μέτρα ομοαξονικό μέτριο,περνώντας μέσα απο μίκτη και εκουαλάιζερ!!
 Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους με βοήθησαν μέσα στο 'θέμα' γιατι οι πληροφορίες τους ήταν σημαντικές.

----------


## jeik

:Rolleyes:  , η  χαρα  της  επιτυχιας , 
 
 
χρειάζεται κόψιμο ή πρόσθεση καναλιών!!.  τι  εννοεις ?

----------


## Νίκος-Λάρισα

Λοιπόν εξηγω εστω και καθηστερημενα.
ρυθμίσεις - audio - routing - output channel .Εχει 8  καναλια για ΜPX και RDS.Επειδη μπουκώνει η αλλιώς σπάει τη μουσική (μάλλον το Laptop μου φταιει) αναλόγως ανοίγω και κλείνω ενα η δύο κανάλια και το πρόβλημα διορθωνεται.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Kαλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα... ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με μια καρτα ηχου.
Προσφατα εβαλα μια καρτα ηχου στο pc την (ASUS ESSENCE STXII)
Κι αντιμετωπησα ενα θεμα σε σχεση με την δειγματολειψια της (24bit - 192khz).
π.χ λοιπον στο προγραμμα STEREO TOOL δεν περνουσε το stereo ουτε το rds 
ενω στην καρτα και στα windows τσεκαρα κανονικα τα 24bit - 192khz.
Αλλαξα διαφορετικους drivers, επισης την δοκιμασα και με αλλα windows
αλλα τιποτα... εχει αποψη κανεις για το θεμα, εχει τυχη σε κανεναν παρομοιο προβλημα
 με την συγκεκριμενη καρτα?

----------


## electron

Γιώργο, Χρόνια σου πολλά κιόλας για αύριο.

Στο stereo tool έχεις επιλέξει την αναπαραγωγή της δειγματοληψίας να είναι επίσης στους 192khz; Γενικά θα μας βοηθούσες λίγο με μερικά screen shots από τις ρυθμίσεις που έχεις κάνει στο πεδίο sound card.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

> Γιώργο, Χρόνια σου πολλά κιόλας για αύριο.
> 
> Στο stereo tool έχεις επιλέξει την αναπαραγωγή της δειγματοληψίας να είναι επίσης στους 192khz; Γενικά θα μας βοηθούσες λίγο με μερικά screen shots από τις ρυθμίσεις που έχεις κάνει στο πεδίο sound card.




Σ' Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Γιαννη για τις ευχες σου...

στο stereo tool φυσικα κι εχω επιλεξει την αναπαραγωγη δειγματοληψιας να ειναι στα 192khz.
Δεν ειναι θεμα ρυθμισεων απο το προγραμμα γιατι εκει ειναι ολα κανονικα, επισης σωστα ειναι και τα setings 
απο την καρτα κι απο τα windows επισης.
Με αλλη καρτα δουλευουν ολα κανονικα μονο σ' αυτη εχω το θεμα, ενω παντου ειναι τσεκαρισμενα τα 192khz
αλλα στην εξοδο ακουγεται ενα μικρο σφυριγμα και δεν περναει το RDS και το στερεο ισα που αναβει αλλα δεν κανει καθολου διαχωρισμο...
πραγμα που σημαινει οτι η καρτα στην ουσια δεν σηκωνει δειγματοληψια κι ας ειναι τσεκαρισμενα ολα κανονικα απο το μενου της.
Αντιθετως αν επιλεξω τους ASIO Drivers τοτε παιζει κανονικα...
το θεμα ειναι πως εγω ομως δεν θελω να παιζω με τους ASIO Drivers, αλλα με τους κανονικους.

----------


## electron

Γιώργο έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις τότε μάλλον είναι θέμα drivers. Ωστόσο εγώ θα προτιμούσα να παίξω με τους asio οι οποίοι σου δίνουν πολύ μικρότερη καθυστέρηση κάτι που εξυπηρετεί πολύ για ζωντανή εκπομπή με μικρόφωνο.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Γιαννη δεν μ' αρεσουν οι ΑSIO Drivers βγαζουν ξερο και μεταλλικο ηχο, 
επισης δεν ειναι συμβατοι με ολα τα προγραμματα.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Μηπως ξερει κανεις με ποιο προγραμμα μπορουμε να ανοιξουμε τους Drivers της καρτας 
μηπως μπορεσουμε να τους τροποποιησουμε?

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Εγω παντως παιδια που χρησιμοποιω το Airomate2 εχω να πω παρα πολυ καλα λογια.Εγω θελω να ριξω αλλη ερωτηση.Πως μπορουμε να μεταφερουμε ηχο απο το στουντιο στο βουνο με καποιο τετοιο προγραμμα???....Ας μην μπλεξουμε με barix deva κτλ.....Ρωταω για καποιο προγραμμα

----------


## electron

O μόνος τρόπος για να κάνεις ίσως κάτι τέτοιο είναι με τον παλιό τρόπο του αναλογικού link, με τα μειονεκτήματα του φυσικά.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Πλεον οι περισσοτεροι ραδιοφωνικοι εχουν πεταξει τα κλασσικα λινκ και χρησιμοποιουν barix η stl ip link

----------


## electron

> Πλεον οι περισσοτεροι ραδιοφωνικοι εχουν πεταξει τα κλασσικα λινκ και χρησιμοποιουν barix η stl ip link



Ακριβώς και ίσως είναι ο πιο σωστός τρόπος για να μεταφερθεί σωστά το mpx σήμα, όπως ακριβώς βγαίνει απ' το studio.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Μα απο τα barix γινεται να περασει mpx?

Στάλθηκε από το I4312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## electron

Για το barix δεν γνωρίζω, τα ip link όμως φέρνουν αυτούσιο το mpx ακριβώς όπως έρχεται απ'το studio.

edit: Απ'ότι είδα το barix μετατρέπει το απλό στερεοφωνικό αναλογικό σήμα σε ip, επομένως μ'αυτό όντως δεν γίνεται αυτό που ρωτάς. Συνδυασμός όμως Barix, ip link και ενός software τύπου stereo tool ή breakway θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Εγω θα ηθελα να κανω την εξης ερωτηση για τις ρυθμισεις του Airomate.
Στο mpx το 38k υποφερον η σταθμη στο ποσο % πιστευετε η σταθμη οτι πρεπει να ειναι?

Στάλθηκε από το I4312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## electron

Αυτό καλό θα ήταν να το αφήσεις στην αρχική ρύθμιση. Γενικά η στάθμη πιλότου stereo είναι 6,6% και του rds 3,3% του μέγιστου επιτρεπτού ορίου διαμόρφωσης των 75khz.

----------

